# Daily Washing:  The Secret to long hair?



## aprilbiz (Apr 28, 2003)

Excuse me if this has been a subject of discussion before, but I have been washing my hair daily (or just about.) I've done this for a couple of years inconsistentley, but just recently did this for the past 4 months and I've noticed accelerated hair growth.  Unfortunately, I did not measure the growth.  I believe my grew over 1/2" per month though.  I have been trying a lot of new things (with the help of everyone here!) to see what products/regimines work best for my hair and perhaps others, especially with relaxed hair.  I'll try to get some pics up and measurements as soon as possible, but I was wondering what others thought about daily washing.  I actually have not been shampooing the hair all the time, but I have been rinsing it thoroughly with water in the shower.  When I do this, I put conditioner and Worlds of Curls activator in my hair, which I leave in and pull it back into a ponytail.    

Could daily washing be the secret to hair growth?


----------



## Armyqt (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Aprilbiz, I definitely think that daily washing is a HUGE contributor to faster hair growth.  1. It keeps the scalp clean and healthy, providing a better growing environment, and 2.  Water is the best moisturiser for the hair.  You've got a great thing going there so keep it up.  It's basically what I do too.  I generally rinse my hair about every 2 days.  Sometimes everyday, depending on workouts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Oh and the S-Curl is a must  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Armyqt said:*
I generally rinse my hair about every 2 days.  Sometimes everyday, depending on workouts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh and the S-Curl is a must  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.     

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with this!! That s-curl has been a major help in retaining moisture and therefore length.


----------



## AZJeepgurl (Apr 28, 2003)

Daily washing is probably fine unless you have hard water as I do. Then it's definitely a no-no.

Glad you're experiencing great progress! Hope it continues!

AZ


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm with you guys too. I think washing everyday can be very beneficial to the hair. I've started washing my hair everyday this week, and it's been fine for me so far. I dry my hair in a ponytail, but that's o.k for me.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

*YES!!!!!*


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*AZJeepgurl said:*
Daily washing is probably fine unless you have hard water as I do. Then it's definitely a no-no.

Glad you're experiencing great progress! Hope it continues!

AZ





[/ QUOTE ]

I have hard water....when I rinse I use distilled water. When I shampoo I use distilled water when I first lather up and then as my final rinse.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 28, 2003)

So it is I am gonna do this then. I want long hair too. But You know come to think of it my brother has done this and he says he was his hair everyday. And that is how is hair grows like wildfire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will do this after I take out my braids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank You
But has anyone else do this and grew long hair. And what is the best shampoo to use. I use Creme of Nature.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh Yeah and another question do you put on anything on your hair during the day?


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Nessa,

Cream of Nature is a very good shampoo. Use the one for dry/damaged hair. You should also do a deep conditioning treatment as often as you can. I would suggest every 3 days with heat. The heat causes the cuticle of your hair to swell and the product to be penetrate deep into the hair shaft. Be sure to use a conditioner that is for deep conditioning.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 28, 2003)

Pebbles,

That is right I already use the one for dry/damaged hair. Um could you deeper describe what a deep conditioning treatment is I forgot. But with that condition could I use Mayo and eggs. I heard good choresteral and protein. And what kind of conditioner is good.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Nessa,

There are different types of conditioners. There are protein conditioners that you should use once every 4-6 weeks. Example: Nexxus Keraphix, Nexxus Emergencee, Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor, Aphogee treatment for dry/damaged hair, Dudley's Hair Rebuilder, just to name a few. These conditioners are all protein conditioners also known as reconstructors. When you use eggs to condition your hair you are using a protein. Proteins can strengthen weak hair but over use can also dry your hair and cause breakage. That's why you should limit their use to once every 4-6 weeks for the maintenance of healthy hair, or to stop extreme breakage.

What you want to use regularly is a moisturizing conditioner. Example: Mizani Moisturfuse, Nexxus Humectress, KeraCare Humecto, just to name a few. These conditioners help to add much needed moisture to afro hair. Black women have dry hair because of the curl pattern of our hair. Type 4 hair is the driest of all hairtypes, so we need all the moisturizing we can get. The more you can moisturize, the better off your hair will be. 

What you will need to do is to find the conditioners that your hair responds to the best. It may take some time before you find what works well for you, but don't give up.

The next thing you need to do is to find a moisturizer that you can use once you wash the conditioner out of your hair. If you read through some of the posts,you'll see that there's a lot of different products recommended by the ladies here. You can try Dudley's pca moisture retainer, Elasta qp recovery cream, Elasta qp mango butter, Profectiv BreakFree, Lustrasilk Moisture Max, and the famous S-Curl, just to name a few. 

What I suggest you do is to apply a dime size of any of these to your hair after you condition your hair and let it dry. Use a small amount on your hair twice a day to start. You will soon start to see which product works best for you. Again, it's all trial and error. It's a lot of work at first, but it get's easier once you get into the habit of doing it.

Good luck!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 28, 2003)

I know my hair really likes daily conditioner washes.  I moisturize and put my hair in a bun and wrap a scarf around my head.  By the time I eat, check out this board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and get dressed (maybe an hour...) I'm good to go!


----------



## smylie82 (Apr 28, 2003)

U know, I have always thought this for years. I think that if the scalp is clean your hair will grow faster. Please forgive me if this is ignorant, but this one of the reasons that I think people of other races hair grow faster b/c they wash everyday(3x a wk) and have a clean scalp. I could be wrong. I mean, if I had the time and patience to wash 2x a week I think that my hair would be longer. I give it to u girls who wash more than once a week and have the time to roller set and deep condition. I think a 2x a week washing does make a difference.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Apr 28, 2003)

Pebbles,
Thanks for the great "refresher" on conditioners!
Jen


----------



## keke (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok now when u said rinse your hair i am thinking u jsut run some water through it and then put some moisture stuff in it then style it up and then go. Or do u mean a wash as in put in shampoo or just condition it then rinse out dry it then moisturize and then style and go? Now that i have no job and no school i'll have more time i can dedicate to my hair. 

In the summer i'm thinkin im gonna do more washing to my hair since its gettin warmer and the hair be feelin all icky and stuff from all that sweat. LOL. Aint even gotta work out just walk out on a hot day u'll sweat. hehe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I think it is the key, or one of the keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that it's getting warmer, I'm going to be doing conditioner washes and putting my hair up in a bun daily or every other day atleast. The only two products I'll be using is my Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner and my hot six oil. I'll keep you posted on my results. I'll be doing this for the next 6 weeks and we'll see what happens


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm rinsing every day...but I only use shampoo 3 times a week. I rinse with conditioner and distilled water.


----------



## gvsugirl (Apr 28, 2003)

I wash every 2-4 days with creme of nature shampoo and i rollerset (very time consuming but i dont like how i look in a bun)... and its behaving


----------



## ngaa (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*pebbles said:*
Cream of Nature is a very good shampoo. Use the one for dry/damaged hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]

wen not usin the no poo method i use the creme of nature shampoo but for normal hair...whats the main difference between the normal one and the one for damaged hair?? wud it make a difference since my hair is natural and generally in good condition coz i'm afraid that it'll make my hair hard since my hair dont lik protein


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm going to do conditioner washes 3 to 4 times a week in the summer and daily rinses also.  I just love the "carefree" hair this season brings.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*gvsugirl said:*
I wash every 2-4 days with creme of nature shampoo and i rollerset (very time consuming but i dont like how i look in a bun)... and its behaving  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You rollerset every 2-4 days??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl, you deserve an award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!   I truly don't know how you do it.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Lindy said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*gvsugirl said:*
I wash every 2-4 days with creme of nature shampoo and i rollerset (very time consuming but i dont like how i look in a bun)... and its behaving  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

You rollerset every 2-4 days??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl, you deserve an award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!   I truly don't know how you do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I agree...you definetly deserve an award!  





I don't have the patience.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi ngaa, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since our hair is the driest and is proned to damage more so than all the other hair types, it's always good to use shampoos that are specifically designed for dry/damaged hair. These types of shampoos are generally better suited to combat the dry condition our hair suffers from.


----------



## ngaa (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks pebbles for the info, i jus hadnt bought the damaged hair formula coz i was afraid it wud contain protein which my hair doesnt seem to lik a lot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll get that one next wen i run out of this one which will be a while tho coz i'm usin the no poo at the moment coz i have cornrows and have no idea how to wash them without makin the hair fray all over


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

No problem, my sister. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really think you'll like it. It's really a great formula.


----------



## jazzyfunknastee (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Lindy said:*
You rollerset every 2-4 days??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl, you deserve an award 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!   I truly don't know how you do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

She's like my aunt. That woman rollersets EVERY night. No matter if she's going to bed at 5AM she's up with her mesh rollers and pins. They get mad props for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

i dont wash my hair every day but i do rince it with water daily, and wash it every 3 days.


----------



## keke (Apr 28, 2003)

Now im gonna be washin my hair 2nite and im tryin to decide whether i should go no poo or use shampoo. I have the green/yella bottle of CoN(which did alright w/my hair i didnt notice major moisture i washed it going down cause thats how my head was in the sink thinking thats a good way for the hair to be) i also like this other neutralizing shampoo by Hawaiian Silky and i have some LeKair and Queen Helene cholesterol(Queen works well) so i was wondering IF i were to go no poo 2nite can/do i just put in 1 of the cholesterol hair conditioners and then wash out or should i put in a conditioner that goes along w/a shampoo and THEN put in the cholesterol? 

btw last time i washed i shampooed and conditioned and then used ORS hair mayo. Went fine.


----------



## LavenderDutchess (Apr 28, 2003)

I agree with whomever said that it is one of the secrets.
For me, I C/O wash every single day(cause I dont know really how to work with my hair when it isnt wet) AND I take supplements, which really seem to have helped with the health and shine of my hair...not to mention, help it to stay strong as well!


----------



## karezone (Apr 28, 2003)

I usually wash and rollerset my hair every 3-4 days.  When I was in high school, I washed every three days, but I also blow dried it to death and then fried it with the flat iron every morning.  My hair grew, but it was not strong.  Right now because it is getting warm outside, I will be doing braid outs.  This past week, I have rinsed my hair every night, so that my braid out will look good in the morning.  The only things I put on it are infusium 23 and Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Apr 28, 2003)

What exactly is the "no-poo method"


----------



## karezone (Apr 28, 2003)

no poo or conditioning wash method.

Use a cheap conditioner to "shampoo" your hair and then follow with a regular deep conditioner if desired.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
so i was wondering IF i were to go no poo 2nite can/do i just put in 1 of the cholesterol hair conditioners and then wash out or should i put in a conditioner that goes along w/a shampoo and THEN put in the cholesterol?   

[/ QUOTE ] I don't know much about the no poo method, but my guess would be that you could do it either way.


----------



## keke (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh ok so then it wouldnt seem like too soon/drying if i were to use shampoo again 2nite? Ok good. :^) I have done the no poo method and it came out fine. I think both are good.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 28, 2003)

Thank you pebbles for refreshing my mind about that.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 28, 2003)

You're welcome!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation karezone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually used to do conditioner only washes last summer, but I didn't follow with a deep conditioner, I think I'll try doing that again.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 What exactly is the "no-poo method" 

[/ QUOTE ] 

This the best explanation I've seen:
MotownGrl


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 29, 2003)

*WOW O WOW O WOW*  I have been saying this for yearsssss and everytime I said this peopele looked at me as if I was crazy.  How many times I have said that I noticed that my hair grows more from daily rinsing!  

I don't shampoo ever but I do rinse daily sometimes twice a day. Once a week I do a conditioning wash with a bit of lemon. When I rinse I make certain to massage my scalp to remove any sweat and dirt.  My hair always suffers when it does not get wet.

Growing up in St. Lucia I rinsed every single day and shampooed on Sundays and my hair was waist length.  I remember comming to this country and everyone advised me to stop wetting my hair soo often because it was bad for black hair.  From the time I stopped wetting my hair it was down hill for my hair.  

When I began wetting my hair I surpassed the shoulder length.  My hair never seemed to pass my shoulders for years untill I began to rinse daily.   water is moisture and we need it.  

Plus could that be one of added reasons that people of other ethnic groups grow longer hair?


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

It probably could be the reason.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*JazzAngel said:*
*WOW O WOW O WOW*  I have been saying this for yearsssss and everytime I said this peopele looked at me as if I was crazy.  How many times I have said that I noticed that my hair grows more from daily rinsing!  

I don't shampoo ever but I do rinse daily sometimes twice a day. Once a week I do a conditioning wash with a bit of lemon. When I rinse I make certain to massage my scalp to remove any sweat and dirt.  My hair always suffers when it does not get wet.

Growing up in St. Lucia I rinsed every single day and shampooed on Sundays and my hair was waist length.  I remember comming to this country and everyone advised me to stop wetting my hair soo often because it was bad for black hair.  From the time I stopped wetting my hair it was down hill for my hair.  

When I began wetting my hair I surpassed the shoulder length.  My hair never seemed to pass my shoulders for years untill I began to rinse daily.   water is moisture and we need it.  

Plus could that be one of added reasons that people of other ethnic groups grow longer hair?




[/ QUOTE ]

Girl you don't have to convince me...I agree with you 100%!!
I and another lady in my office with bra strap length relaxed hair rinse daily(or nightly). My only regret is that I didn't start sooner!


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

I WANNA DO THIS AFTER i TAKE OUT MY BRAIDS i CANT WAIT.


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 29, 2003)

I totally believe that daily washing or rinsing definitely has helped my hair grow. Last year when I was just doing a braid-out and spraying my hair to keep it moist, my hair grew about 3 inches in 6 months. That wasn't normal for me...  Now I'm back to misting my hair and rinsing or CO washing every other day...


----------



## karezone (Apr 29, 2003)

we as black women need to get over our fear of water.  I have my hair has never looked and felt so good.  Unless, I do braid outs, I won't be able to rinse every night, but if your scalp can breath then it should encourage growth.  I might try daily rinsing for the summer.


----------



## marabou1 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi Sweetcocoa:

You mentioned that someone you know rinses their hair everyday and their hair is relaxed.  I'm considering rinsing my hair on days I go to the gym, but I'm concerned about hairstyles.

How does your friend wear her hair when it dries?  I'm guessing that if I were to do rinsing more often, I would have to wear my hair in a ponytail most of the time.  Is this correct?

This question is also for anyone else who may know the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*marabou1 said:*





Hi Sweetcocoa:

You mentioned that someone you know rinses their hair everyday and their hair is relaxed.  I'm considering rinsing my hair on days I go to the gym, but I'm concerned about hairstyles.

How does your friend wear her hair when it dries?  I'm guessing that if I were to do rinsing more often, I would have to wear my hair in a ponytail most of the time.  Is this correct?

This question is also for anyone else who may know the answer.

Thanks.  

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes she does. She wear them in a variety of styles...sometimes she does one braid down the back, 
or she loops it and secures it at the base.
Today she has it(a ponytail)pulled to one side.
 She has alot of different hair pins, ponytail holders and combs....


----------



## Tonya (Apr 29, 2003)

Last summer a did washes every 2 days and I got alot of growth I think I am going to start back with that this summer to get my hair to bra strap length by the new year.
Can I still rinse even though I have cornrows?  I ahve been straying them with glycerin braid spray and S curl.  I am oiling my scalp with castor oil.


----------



## marabou1 (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Sweetcocoa!


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 29, 2003)

What kind of hair styles do you guys wear if you guys are rinsing your hair every day?  My hair is a mix between 4a/4b with some patches of 3C.  I wear my hair in twist-outs so my hair looks all one texture.  I do not have the time to twist up my entire head every couple of days.  My twist-outs last about 5 days.  

Does anyone have any styling options for natural hair with a daily rinse?


----------



## diamoness (Apr 29, 2003)

When  I do conditioner washes, I wear my hair in a wet bun, with a fonytail covering it.  My hair normaly stays damp for the rest of the day.


----------



## lala (Apr 29, 2003)

Years ago I used to wash my hair everyday or at least dampen it.  I didn't know about conditioner washes then.  My hair was manageable and I rarely had a dry scalp or flakes.

I was told by some of my relatives that I was going to wash all of the natural oils out of my hair and that I was not white, so what did I think I was doing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

So what do you do with it once you wash it or rinse it?

I think drying and styiling everyday would kill me.


----------



## ms_kenesha (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm gonna have to start doing this because I'd really like to boost my growth rate as well as boost my washes for summer time anyway.  I think I'll use twist or braidouts as my drying and styling methods while I do this!  Thanks for the info


----------



## Faith (Apr 29, 2003)

You know I think this may actually work.  I remember summer of 2001, I was washing 2x/week and my growth was about 1/2" to 3/4" per month.  Last summer I only got about 1/4" per month, I not saying it's 100% connected but I was only washing every 2-3 weeks (usually 3 weeks).  Hmmm, I guess I'll start it ASAP....2-3x/week.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

I can't wait to do this. But you know do you put anything during the day. You just wash your hair and leave it with nothing on it? Just want to know.


----------



## Faith (Apr 29, 2003)

What I'm going to do is do the no poo and then the next day spray it with scurl and apply some of my proven oil mix on my scalp.  1x a week I'll do a hot oil treatment beforehand.


----------



## Tonya (Apr 29, 2003)

U think if I satrt rinsing my cornrows they will mess up?


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

So people put something in their hair after washing.
I have cornrows too tonya, I am asking the same thing.
Too me yeah I thnk it would mess up. But I need to hear from someone else.


----------



## foxybronx (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for starting this thread aprilbiz, i am going to do this this summer! What are the majority of you who are going to do this going to do? Daily washing with shampoo, daily rinsing with just water, or CO washes (conditioning only)..


----------



## Chakira (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a question for those with natural hair. When I had braids and would moisturise and rinse daily, my hair got soo fuzzy and was sticking up from the braids. I had to take them out after only being in for 3 weeks. how do you ladies deal with this?
thanks in advance


----------



## Lucia (Apr 29, 2003)

Try some natural aloe vera based hair gel (Salon Care w/ aloe-clear and green jar) from Sally's or just make some yourself with aloe vera gel and Infusium 23 in spray bottle. 
hth


----------



## Bronxbaby87 (Apr 29, 2003)

i remember all through 5th and 8th grade i used to wash my hair everyday and wear it curly with some gel and grease or my mama would braid it in 2 plaits and kids at school used to be like "...yo color is black.. not white u needa wash once a week" but now that i think about it.. my hair was sooo long it was almost to my waist. after that i stopped washing it daily and started getting relaxers. that was HORRIBLE for my hair. now i am back natural with shoulder legnth in the front and 4 in from brastrap in the back. i am definately going to wash daily because i know this works!!!


----------



## TwistNMx (Apr 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*JazzAngel said:*
*WOW O WOW O WOW*  I have been saying this for yearsssss and everytime I said this peopele looked at me as if I was crazy.  How many times I have said that I noticed that my hair grows more from daily rinsing!  

I don't shampoo ever but I do rinse daily sometimes twice a day. Once a week I do a conditioning wash with a bit of lemon. When I rinse I make certain to massage my scalp to remove any sweat and dirt.  My hair always suffers when it does not get wet.

Growing up in St. Lucia I rinsed every single day and shampooed on Sundays and my hair was waist length.  I remember comming to this country and everyone advised me to stop wetting my hair soo often because it was bad for black hair.  From the time I stopped wetting my hair it was down hill for my hair.  

When I began wetting my hair I surpassed the shoulder length.  My hair never seemed to pass my shoulders for years untill I began to rinse daily.   water is moisture and we need it.  

Plus could that be one of added reasons that people of other ethnic groups grow longer hair?     

[/ QUOTE ]
Wow - Wow o Wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess what I've always heard is true.  I will wash more often along with moisture.  And thanks Aprilbiz for bringing up this subject matter...very important


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

Man I cna't wait to try this. I wan tmy hair to grow so bad. Because I am tryin my best to do this.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys,  I think there REALLY may be something to this frequent hair washing thing.  Now that I think about it, you all have heard me complain about how much longer my hair is in the back than on the sides and front, right?  

Well, I just realized that whenever I shower, I'm not very careful about not wetting my hair in the back, and it always ends up getting real wet.  I just spray some Dew on it and put it up in a ponytail and the next day it's fine.  

Well, I just realized that this just might be the reason my hair has grown so much in the back!!!!

WOW!! I don't think I can do daily washes, but I'm going to try to wash at least every 4-5 days especially in the summer and see what happens.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 29, 2003)

Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh yall are making me get the hibbbbbeeeeeeejjjjeeeeeeeeebbbbbies How i wanna. I can't ruin my braids though. How desperate I am. Should I rinse with hot or cold water?


----------



## OnlyChild (Apr 29, 2003)

Tonya &amp; Nessa --

Rinsing the cornrows might mess them up, but you could put some water in a squeeze bottle and squeeze the water in between the braids with the little nozzle.


----------



## Brownie (Apr 29, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*OnlyChild said:*
Tonya &amp; Nessa --

Rinsing the cornrows might mess them up, but you could put some water in a squeeze bottle and squeeze the water in between the braids with the little nozzle.  

[/ QUOTE ]

That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## godzooki (Apr 30, 2003)

I wash my hair twice a week but every night I spritz with water mixed with a little leave in  and oils until damp. same benefits? I hope so! my hair has definately felt softer and more managable even if I only wear it in a ponytail or pinned twists. during the summer I think I'm going to try adding a third wash (cond only ) to my regime and see how that goes. I'm hoping for major growth during the summer. trying to grow 6 inches by Dec 03! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I edited this cause I wanted to add another question. for ya'll who rinse or cond. wash more than twice a week do you still do deep conditionings after each session or just narrow the deep (20 min with or without heat) conditionings to once or twice a week?


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 30, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*godzooki said:*
II edited this cause I wanted to add another question. for ya'll who rinse or cond. wash more than twice a week do you still do deep conditionings after each session or just narrow the deep (20 min with or without heat) conditionings to once or twice a week? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I do my deep conditoning when I do my shampoo. If I'm just doing a conditioning rinse or just a plain rinse I don't deep condition.


----------



## Nessa (Apr 30, 2003)

This may be stupid but what does a condition wash mean?


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 30, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Nessa said:*
This may be stupid but what does a condition wash mean?  

[/ QUOTE ]
You wash your hair with a conditioner instead of shampoo. You focus on your scalp. It really works. Some ladies do it daily, but I don't. I just do a rinse. In the summer this is what I do....
Monday, Wednesday and Saturday(after I exercise) I shampoo.
Tuesday and Thursday I do conditoner washes. On Friday I do just a rinse. 
In the winter I shampoo on Saturday.
Monday and Wednesday I do condioner washes.
Tuesday,Thursday and Friday I just rinse.
Sundays I usually don't do anything...


----------



## Nessa (Apr 30, 2003)

Thank you sweetcocoa. Thank YOu.


----------



## ny2atl (Apr 30, 2003)

Okay Foxybronx... you were reading my mind with your question.  

For those who rinse daily... are you just rinsing with water only or with conditioner?


----------



## TinyT (Apr 30, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*ny2atl said:*
Okay Foxybronx... you were reading my mind with your question.  

For those who rinse daily... are you just rinsing with water only or with conditioner? 












[/ QUOTE ]

I rinse daily with conditoner for 6 days and on the 7th I do an olive oil treatment, shampoo, deep condition, and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.  The only time I rinse with just water is if I am in a hurry, and then i make sure i spray with a leave in.






Tracy


----------



## Nessa (May 3, 2003)

So has everyone agreed to doing this every day. Cause I am doing this a long time. In da Summa. So You know I am about to to to to to to to do do do do do this. Cause so far my hair is healthy in braids and making my hair thicker.


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Nessa said:*
So has everyone agreed to doing this every day. Cause I am doing this a long time. In da Summa. So You know I am about to to to to to to to do do do do do this. Cause so far my hair is healthy in braids and making my hair thicker.  

[/ QUOTE ]
I rinsed every day last summer and I'm doing the same thing this summer.


----------



## Nessa (May 3, 2003)

SweetCocoa,

When you rinsed your hair every day last summer, did you see an improvent in retaining length and growing more hair?

If it did please tell me.And we have the ame hair texture so what ever works with you may work for me. 

Thank You

Nessa


----------



## aprilbiz (May 5, 2003)

Wow...this thread really took off and I'm glad.  That way there will be more people testing this method out and more results... I started thinking about this seriously a few years ago. 

I used to be addicted to coloring my hair.  My color of preference was any shade of "blonde".  Needless to say, my hair became so damaged while bleaching, coloring and relaxing.  The worst experience I had was when all my hair fell out... I had been bleaching and coloring my hair all week because I couldn't achieve the color I was after.  To add insult to injury, I decided I would put a perm in my hair and "let it rest" D) afterwards...oh boy!  Now, if that wasn't the icing on the cake, I was using some relaxer that I bumbed off of a friend...it was a jar of Optimum that had been opened and refrigerated...don't even think I check the strength. 

Well, minutes after the application of it, I felt the most intense itch I've ever felt in the back of my head.  Not wanting to get the relaxer on my hands, I took a comb and scratched my head with it, and when I looked at the comb...well you all could write the rest of the story.  There was a huge glob of hair in the comb.  I threw my head in the sink frantically trying to remove the chemicals, but my hair was melting like cotton candy and flowing down the drain.  When I looked in the mirror, I truly looked like Fire Marshall Bill  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oo:  I had a piece of hair in the front, and some in the back...some on the sides, but a whole lot missing in between.  It had broken off down to stubble.

Mortified, I called my Grandmother who was a very knowledgeable beautician (sadly, I had cast all her years of good wisdom aside that day.)  She told me to immediately purchase a bottle of Aphoghee for Damaged hair.  That was my first introduction to the product that I keep on hand in my "first aid kit" for hair.  She told me that it would stop the breakage immediately.  Well, although I took her advise, I had to inform Granny later on that there was not enough hair to save.  She suggested that I cut off the hair and I did just that.  I shaved it bald.  This was my first experience with daily hair washing.  After about a year and a half, I had the most beautiful and healthy shoulder length hair.  I had been wearing wigs, braids, and after finally getting enough nerve, used a "baby" relaxer.  My hair was in unbelievably great shape, but of course, my addiction came calling again, and again I fell into the vicious damaging chemical cycle.

I'll continue in the next post to give your eyes a rest.


----------



## aprilbiz (May 5, 2003)

(Continued...)

Okay, this post is getting a bit long, but I have had to give my hair a rest several times after damaging my hair because of over-processing.  During these times, I have not relaxed my hair frequently, and have washed it or rinsed it daily, leaving conditioner in my hair, and have worn it in a bun behind my head or used a ponytail attatchment.  It is during these times that I've experienced the most significant hair growth.

The problem with the daily washing of course is the styling afterwards.  I have been wearing my hair pulled back in a bun with a scrunchy over it for years.  While it's not the most beautiful hairstyle, it is an all-purpose one that I can wear anywear.  I have also used ponytails, although, since my hair has been longer, it's been harder to pull the hair up on top to use the ponytails.  

I'm desperately looking for other hairstyles, as I don't blow dry my hair.  I do however take a break from the daily washing for a week or two and wrap my hair.  Wet hair is also fragile and has to be handled delicately.  Usually what I do is I will wash my hair once every 3-7 days and on the other days I will just rinse my hair thorougly in the shower.  It really makes you feel so clean in the morning before work.  You have to be careful if you live in a region that experiences colder months because you can get sick running out of the house with a wet head.  I leave conditioner in my hair because it makes it easier to comb it when it's wet.  I'd like to find a good creamy detangling leave-in conditioner, but have not found one yet.  After I do that, I apply curl activator.  I used to apply a light hair gel, but have stopped doing it lately.  I apply a hair mixture I created that I posted in the "Hair Recipe" section, and because it contains some petroleum (which I know is a bad word...I'm still tweaking the mixture) my hair stays in place.  I've just dealt with the few whispy edges that pop out when my hair dries.  I guess if I got up an hour and a half earlier, I could sit under the dryer, but I like to sleep until the last minute.  

I am daily becoming a firm believer in this approach to increased hair growth.  I am working up an exact hair regimine now thanks to ready all the posts, but whatever products it will contain, I will still be washing it daily, and when I say washing, I mean washing and rinsing.  I believe this is why our straight haired sisters have achieved so much amazingly fast hair growth.  I'm not a scientist so I could be wrong, and I think somone has posted some information regarding the dangers of this, so I'm going to check that post out now, but so far cleaner hair is working better for me.


----------



## lunalight7 (May 5, 2003)

Aprilbiz,
Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us.  As usual, some of the most horrific experiences lead to the best lessons learned.  Im glad that you found your groove with the whole hair thing...keep up the good growth...

Michelle


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Nessa said:*
SweetCocoa,

When you rinsed your hair every day last summer, did you see an improvent in retaining length and growing more hair?

If it did please tell me.And we have the ame hair texture so what ever works with you may work for me. 

Thank You

Nessa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Yes I do. Aprilbiz's post confrims if for me...


----------



## Leshia (May 5, 2003)

Yes, aprilbiz, thank you for sharing your story with us.  I've always been very afraid to color! On a more positive note, I do feel even more confident about daily rinsing! I also enjoy rinsing/washing frequently; can't beat that "clean" feeling!!


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (May 5, 2003)

aprilbiz, this is a fantastic and encouraging story of hair growth from frequent washing.

I can't believe that not too long ago, I was under the belief that once per 2 weeks was enough. I think alot of us have noticed a benefit in washing or rinsing the hair more often because of the constant moisture and conditioner 'feeding' the hair.

Keep going girl.


----------



## CynamonKis (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  (Distilled water)*

Sweetcoca I have hard water too, although the water that comes thru my refrigerator is filtered for drinking -- could I use that instead of distilled water or is there something particular about the distilled water?

Daily washing -- you all may be on to something here.  I noticed that if I only wash once per week my hair is more "weak".


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  (Distilled water)*

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CynamonKis said:*
Sweetcoca I have hard water too, although the water that comes thru my refrigerator is filtered for drinking -- could I use that instead of distilled water or is there something particular about the distilled water?

Daily washing -- you all may be on to something here.  I noticed that if I only wash once per week my hair is more "weak".   

[/ QUOTE ]
 I use distilled water because I can't get soft water. Distilled contains nothing...no minerals...absolutley nothing which is why I use it on my hair. I notice the difference immediately when I use hard water.


----------



## alma (May 7, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, think I'm gonna give it a try!


----------



## Lucia (May 8, 2003)

Hey Nessa you can rinse, or condition rinse your hair in the braids, or you could just spray it daily I gave the recipe for what I use above, or African rpide braid spray I also use that. 
hth


----------



## kking7777 (May 15, 2003)

Any updates on how rinsing or washing daily is going ladies?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
*aprilbiz asked?*Could daily washing be the secret to hair growth? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely, Positively, Most Definately!!!


----------



## Britt (May 15, 2003)

Hi Brownrelaxedhair,
I am new to the board and I was looking at your pictures and I couldnt help but to notice how thick your hair got from Nov-Jan.The ends of your hair look much thicker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and u didnt cut them. Is there something that you use to make the hair get thicker (not the root of the hair). I ask this b/c I know that when hair grows it has the tendnecy to look thinner. 
Thanks,
Brittny


----------



## kreeme (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I can definitely see the difference in my hair.  Actually I don't wash every day, I do it every other day and I can't believe how soft my new growth is.  Usually it's all nappy and brittle in my kitchen, but it's really soft back there now.  My mom thinks I'm crazy for washing my hair so much, but bump that...I'ma keep on keeping on!


----------



## patticake (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

i heard that! i'm having the same results. and my newgrowth is so much ore manageable to comb through! my friends all say i'm trying to be white and my hair is gonna fall out. it's funny how people who have unhealthy hair like to put others down.


----------



## nijilah (May 15, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone that I too am going to try this method this summer.  CO washes every night and shampoo, deep condition, and hot oil on Saturday or Sunday.  

Last summer, I washed my hair every 3 days and my hair grew a lot!

When I was a child, from 3 years old to 12 years old during the summer, I swam about 5-7 times a week either at summer camp or at the local pool.  My Mom washed my hair WITH shampoo, slapped conditioner on it for about a minute, and then put blue magic grease on my hair and scalp.  Let me tell you that my hair was THICK, HEALTHY, and NEVER DRY!  Oh, and let's not forget that my hair was about waistlength 3C/4A.  

Now, I am going to cut the shampoo out because that is just too much work.  I don't know how my mother did it!  

Oh yeah, and I no longer oil my scalp.  My scalp is actually naturally oily.


----------



## JazzAngel (May 15, 2003)

I am soo happy to see so many of you gaining good results from daily washing.  

For years I knew this and I am happy that I trusted my instincts despite what others said.  

It's important to give the scalp a gentle massage while rinsing with a conditoner.


----------



## azul11 (May 15, 2003)

hmmm i may have to give this a try. but wouldnt your hair always be wet seeing as for some people it takes 10-20 hours to dry naturally? i would like to try this with a condition wash since i have a lot of conditions i wanted to try out. maybe some days i can get away with just spritzing my hair with a mixture of leave in and distilled water and rinse every other day. does that sound good?????? God bless you all.


----------



## soslychic (May 15, 2003)

But then don' tyou have to style every day and everything? also do you use heat? wouldn't it be way to annoying not to and just air dry or sit under "cool" on the dryer? i dont' wanna use heat on my hair...........


----------



## JazzAngel (May 15, 2003)

*Azul*  you can do that also. You don't have to wet ever single day but I exercise alot so I must rinse.  But, the key is to clean your scalp more often.   


*Soslychic*, this thing is to find easy styles.  Did you see brownrelaxedhair's braid out?  That's a very easy style for relaxed hair.  And if you are doing protective styles such as loose buns then you should be especially fine.  You should never be a slave to styling your hair.  If it takes hours everyday then you have to find something easier.  

Hence the reason I have grown to love my hair frizzy.  I tell myself that it's my halo.  LOL!!!  A girl has got to convince herself that she is beautiful no matter.  LOL!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

SeaMist could you elaborate a little more? I think you are natural now, right and using henna and lotus powder.(Right?) How is it working out with using those products and daily rinsing? What have you spefically observed? Bonjour.


----------



## Stylepink (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I am going to try this immediately! All of this info is great. Thank you ladies!


----------



## mstasha (May 15, 2003)

I'm new the site and I have been checking it out. I like it. theres lots of good information. But, what is it with the s curl ?what does it do?


----------



## pebbles (May 15, 2003)

Hi mstasha,

S-curl has a few functions for the ladies here. It's a great moisturizer, and it helps to soften new growth for the women with relaxers, allowing them to go longer in between touch ups.


----------



## marabou1 (May 16, 2003)

Too bad the weather here is still inconsistant.  Warm today, cold tomorrow.  As soon as it gets hot here in Boston, I'll try washing my hair every 2 days.

This sounds very interesting and it makes sense!


----------



## shandaMichelle (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I have been rinsing or doing a conditioner wash everyday for the past two weeks. My last touch up was April 18. I have 1/2 inch to an inch of new growth, after five weeks.. I feel that the daily rinsing/conditioning is playing a big factor.. Normally I get about half an inch a month-max. Although I do like the conditioner washes I think I will probably stick to conditioner washes every other day, rinsing in between and a shampoo/deep conditioner once a week.


----------



## Valerie (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Last year from June to October, my hair grow alot, because of the daily rinsing, plus I was exercising a lot as well. So I shall be rinsing again, nearly every day.  I was able to get some Long and Strong lotion, which has protein and pantothenic acid, you are supposed to add it to your hair after shampooing for 2 mins, then rinse out. In USA, it is available from www.rushindustries.com, you have to look in the grooming section, in the UK, it is available from Belgrovia Scents Ltd, Belgrovia Buildings, 15-17 Lansdowne Road, Shirley, Southampton S015 4HD, tel 023 8077 8080. It can be added to your final rinse, with distilled water and glycerine.  I am looking forward to some very good growth results.  Also I have my hair natural, I tend to rinse my hair when it is cornrows, twists, bantu knots etc, wrap a towel around your hair after you have finished rinsing for at least 10 mins, to remove the excess rinse and your hair will be damp, if your hair seems frizzy, put a bit of aloe gel, that will help to keep the hair in place.


----------



## nissi (May 17, 2003)

*Soslychic said*, A girl has got to convince herself that she is beautiful no matter.  LOL!!!











[/ QUOTE ]

so true, soslychic!


----------



## Daughter (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
Last year from June to October, my hair grow alot, because of the daily rinsing, plus I was exercising a lot as well. So I shall be rinsing again, nearly every day.  I was able to get some Long and Strong lotion, which has protein and pantothenic acid, you are supposed to add it to your hair after shampooing for 2 mins, then rinse out. In USA, it is available from www.rushindustries.com, you have to look in the grooming section, in the UK, it is available from Belgrovia Scents Ltd, Belgrovia Buildings, 15-17 Lansdowne Road, Shirley, Southampton S015 4HD, tel 023 8077 8080. It can be added to your final rinse, with distilled water and glycerine.  I am looking forward to some very good growth results.  Also I have my hair natural, I tend to rinse my hair when it is cornrows, twists, bantu knots etc, wrap a towel around your hair after you have finished rinsing for at least 10 mins, to remove the excess rinse and your hair will be damp, if your hair seems frizzy, put a bit of aloe gel, that will help to keep the hair in place.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm glad you posted this, because I am going back to the gym and plan to rinse my hair and scalp after every workout (about 3 times a week)and shampoo once a week, but I wasn't sure if it was good to do this if my hair was in twists, cornrows, etc. I twisted my hair really small last night and I'll give it a try soon!


----------



## bAbyGirLbX (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I don't understand how washing your hair contributes to more length.  If you wash your hair often after getting a relaxer, doesnt it make the relaxer stay in for a shorter time period before you need to relax it again?  Also, I relax my hair every 3 months and I am currently 2 months into my relaxer.  My roots are starting to get thicker already after every wash, wouldn't washing it every day make it worse?

OOhh....and one more question, I have type 4A hair.  If I let it air dry, wouldn't it turn out thick??  I usually blow dry my hair after every wash and wrap it to keep it straight, then wear my hair in a bun most of the time.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do?  I am afraid that the more I wash my hair, the more it will get damaged.  

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## katie (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I thought the same things you thought. I was very skeptical but I find washing my hair twice a week now reduces breakage for me since i give it lots of moisture.

About the air-drying thing,after I wash my hair I apply leave-in conditioner and a lil jojoba oil and then distribute SCurl no drip esp on my ends. This prevents my hair from drying frizzy. I then put my hiar in a smooth,neat ponytail handling gently all the time. Airdrying in this way hs actually helped my hair be more manageable since my hiar dries flat and nice in a pony. Not puffy as it was when I blowdried.


----------



## happylocks (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Is DW everyday? or just a few days,


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
Is DW everyday? or just a few days,   

[/ QUOTE ]
That's up to you...it's different for each of us...sometimes I go every other day...in the summer it's more daily....it depends on how my hair feels...but I definetly go no more than 2 days...


----------



## kreeme (May 18, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
Is DW everyday? or just a few days,   

[/ QUOTE ]

I was washing my every day, but then I went through my supplies really quick.  I don't work, so I needed to savor my products.  So now I wash every other day.  I only shampoo once a week.  But I do a hot oil treatment before every wash/conditioner wash.  I don't have as much shedding as I use to and my hair is getting much thicker and fuller which is what I've been trying to achieve


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

This sounds like something that I will add to my routine. I was doing twice a week, but I wanna see how this will work out... I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Is DW everyday? or just a few days,   

[/ QUOTE ]

I was washing my every day, but then I went through my supplies really quick.  I don't work, so I needed to savor my products.  So now I wash every other day.  I only shampoo once a week.  But I do a hot oil treatment before every wash/conditioner wash.  I don't have as much shedding as I use to and my hair is getting much thicker and fuller which is what I've been trying to achieve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Depending on what products you use and if you have a buildup...you could just rinse in between the shampoos to cut back on product usage.


----------



## JazzAngel (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I completely agree with Sweetcocoa.  I rinse only during the week and then do a conditioner wash with a bit of lemon.  I try to use few but all natural products so the build up tents to be minimal.


----------



## happylocks (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

My hair is so dry, What am I doing wrong?


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Hey, Ladies! I just came across an old pic that I posted on the photo gallery from when I used to spray my ends with a water bottle daily.

The spray was bottled water and some sort of leave in conditioner (I'm thinking Infusium cause that's what I used alot around that time). I didn't keep a hair journal then, but I am 95% sure.

Also, I washed every 3 days. That was the longest/fastest my hair had ever grown. I used to do my own trims, as well. I wore the hair in a bun every day (snore) but it got results!

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
My hair is so dry, What am I doing wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Exactly how are you rinsing or shampoo? What products? Also you may only need to rinse and not shampoo. I swear by distilled water. You won't notice it right away...but you will and then when you go back to tap water...you can definitly tell the difference. I've been usung distilled water exclusively and even my roller set came out softer than it already is...and I didn't let it dry all the way(got tired of the hair dryer).


----------



## Faith (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

NOW, I remember you AzSista 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I recognize the pics from 2000


----------



## JazzAngel (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
My hair is so dry, What am I doing wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ QUOTE ]

What exactly are you doing?

Please, please dont shampoo every day!  

Depending on what products you use after you leave the shower will depend on if you simply rinse or condition wash.

I use a leave in conditioner after leaving the shower so I simply rinse my hair and gently massage my scalp every evening.  

If you don't use a heavy leave in conditioner then it would be best to do a conditioning wash.  

Do you see the pattern?  Wet the scalp and hair yes but you NEED conditioner in your hair, wheather it be applied while you wash or after.   Our hair depends on the conditoner.  

Thinking of it, perhaps to be on the safe side use a conditioner every evening after you douce your hair with water.


----------



## azul11 (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

so why isnt this called daily rinsing? i am confused as to how you shouldnt used shampoo everyday? so is just wetting the scalp and the hair what is helping? if so then do you need to do this in the shower or can you just spritz your hair and scalp daily with say distilled water and then apply a leave in or whatever? and then maybe do a regular wash. i am trying to understand because it seems like people have different methods of doing this which can be confusing to people trying to this themselves and trying to figure out which method is the best for the health of the hair and to increase hair growth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

You are gonna have to find what works for you. Like I said....I do a combination(depending on my hair at the moment) of everything you just asked about. The only  consistent thing for me(personally) is distilled water and a leave in...
Soooo... I may or may not shampoo, or just rinse, or just mist, or conditioner wash only... it's what works for you...you may have to experiment to find out what works for you...just like using products...there is no sure fire method that is gonnna work for everyone...not even the same hair types(too many other outside elements in each person's enviorment) to add to the mix. It's just water... not permament...if a method it doesn't work for you than stop and try an different method or stick to what you're doing if it works.


----------



## CynamonKis (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: (SweetC&JazzAngel)*

Sweetcoca and JazzAngel, will y'all break this down for me?

What is a conditioner wash?  Am I understanding you correctly: you 1st do a hot oil treatment, then rinse with the distilled water, then put conditioner on the hair daily, and then shampoo/condition on the weekends?


----------



## Tara (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Steps for Conditioner Washing*

[ QUOTE ]
Sweetcoca and JazzAngel, will y'all break this down for me?

What is a conditioner wash?  Am I understanding you correctly: you 1st do a hot oil treatment, then rinse with the distilled water, then put conditioner on the hair daily, and then shampoo/condition on the weekends?   

[/ QUOTE ]

Hope you don't mind me answering. I love conditioner washes and I do mine based on the Curly Girl book, here is a thread that outlines the steps. I've been doing them 10 months straight now and love them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Conditioner Wash 

Als from her book:

*Step one:* 

Stand under the shower as if you're standing under a waterfall, don't touch your hair yet. Let the water cascade through your curls in the way they fall naturally.

*Step 2:* 

Take some conditioner, it can be a regular or leave-in as long as it's reach in emolliants and humectants. (then see the link above for the scrubbing method)....Now let the shower spray wash through your entire head, rinsing out whatever your fingers have loosend. Your scalp is clean now. Still worried about sweat and other buildup? Remember that sweat and sebum are sterile. But they do attract bacteria if left on too long. However, FRICTION is a time tested method of cleaning. 

*Step 3* 

Now rub a blob of conditioner (*you will be able to figure out how much conditioner to use based on your hair's length and thickness) between your hands and smooth the conditioner on the other layer of your hair. Work another half teaspoon under the hair at the nape of your neck, the spot most prone to tangle and knots. Using your fingers to comb, gently comb through your hair from underneath removing any loose hairs.

*Step 4:* 

Spread another half teaspoon of conditioner through the hair at each side of your head using your fingers as a comb. The point is to evenly distribute the conditioner through your curls so they don't fuse with each other. When you rinse, rinse to let the shower spray distribute the conditoner without removing all of it **

For wavy haired girls she does recommend doing a modified version of the CG routine and using shampoo. Since the 4b's are the Wavies of the 4's if the no-poo didn't work, it might be worth it to try the modified version.

*Keep in mind: The curly girl routine does not advicate any other styling product but Gel. So if someone is using any heavy greases, or moisturizers (like Pink Oil for example) they may need shampoo to remove all of that.* 



 <font color="blue">* I don't follow the 1/2 teaspoon thing, and the book does say that you will know how much conditioner you need for your hair, so experiment with the amount that works for you. The more consistant I became, the less conditioner I had to use for the same results.  </font> 


 <font color="blue">** This is also up to you. I tend to remove most of the conditioner depending on the type that I have used.  </font> 


It's long because I went and got the book and typed it for ya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with Sweetcocoa, you gotta find out how to make the system work for you. I know that when I have braids, I will be using a clarifying shampoo for the first wash to remove the braid chemicals.


----------



## Sweetyb (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

*



The secret to daily washing is that you have to use a non-clarifying shampoo, a shampoo that does not have the clensing agents SLS or "SODIUM LAURYL SULFATE, and SLES or "SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE which will be drying to your hair.





*


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

hahahaha...that's funny faith. Yes I remember you as Swttng?

BTW: Your hair is looking good girl! Keep doing whatcha' doin'!

Take care,
AZ


----------



## AZJeepgurl (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Tara,

Thanks for that in depth explanation. Hmmm...may try this for the summer..

I love your Title....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so know how too many long braids can darn near snap a sista's neck off if you're not careful.

AZ


----------



## Tara (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
Tara,

Thanks for that in depth explanation. Hmmm...may try this for the summer..

I love your Title....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I so know how too many long braids can darn near snap a sista's neck off if you're not careful.

AZ  

[/ QUOTE ]









 Aint that the truth? You know, I decided to get long braids and when I wash my hair, girrrrl, MY NECK MY BACK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Luckily it hasn't hurt my hair but...next time, shorter for sure


----------



## LaFemmeNegrita (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Add my "name" to the list of those who stopped rinsing daily, but have gone back to it since reading this thread.

When I first went natural, I wore my hair in a shake.  Every morning, I rinsed and conditioned, and shampooed once a week.  My hair grew like crazy, but I attributed that to the lack of chemicals, not the water.

Eventually I got tired of that style, plus I longed to return to nightly showers - so in wearing different styles, I stopped rinsing daily.  Thanks to so many for helping me connect the dots, and realize the role water played in my growth.  I've already gone back to the morning shake routine, but this time I'll try the no-poo method too, and see if it makes a difference.

Rock on, y'all!


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Well, just giving you guys an update. So far the daily rinsing is working for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First I started out by using the AA Pantene as a conditioning wash, then decided on some days to spritz my hair with a mixture of two floral waters... rose and ylang-ylang. I am loving this. I follow it with light oils. At first when I started this method, my 4a/4b hair would feel hard, but I find that when I coat the hair with the Nexxus Humectress as a leave-in, it makes the hair soft. I top that with hair oil, CD Khoret Amen, to be exact or the Profectiv's new 2 (or is it 3)phase anti-breakage oil. This seems to be working very well. It then goes back in a bun.... I'll keep you posted. You can understand that I have tons of new growth because my last texturizing relaxer was March 10, exactly 11 weeks ago. I'm holding off on the relaxer until around June 23.... We'll see


----------



## Faith (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Thanks girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you still doing the tour this summer?  Enjoy yourself.  I'm off tomorrow for Ghana.  Have a great summer.


----------



## helthynzs (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

About three years ago I was wahing my hair every other day becauase I was a total gym rat. My hair ws very healthy and grew like wild. Conditioning was vital along with the frequent shampooing. What I need to know is how do you ladies deal with or avoid excessive tangles? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No matter how gently I handle my hair when wet it always gets so tangled.
Also does using a no-lye relaxer cause the hair to tangle more?? All answers will be appreciated.


----------



## blknbrlznma (Jun 1, 2003)

Daily washing is wonderful for my hair but daily shampooing is major destruction for my hair. My hair dries out so easily when it gets shampooed especially around the time I'm supposed to get a perm (i can't believe it's been almost three or four months now). I was going to try and grow it out but it's too hard to handle, I have to get a touch up.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sweetcocoa:*:You are gonna have to find what works for you. Like I said....I do a combination(depending on my hair at the moment) of everything you just asked about. The only  consistent thing for me(personally) is distilled water and a leave in...
Soooo... I may or may not shampoo, or just rinse, or just mist, or conditioner wash only... it's what works for you...you may have to experiment to find out what works for you...just like using products...there is no sure fire method that is gonnna work for everyone...not even the same hair types(too many other outside elements in each person's enviorment) to add to the mix. It's just water... not permament...if a method it doesn't work for you than stop and try an different method or stick to what you're doing if it works.     

[/ QUOTE ]

This is exactly what I do, except the distilled water.  I may shampoo or do a condition "wash", or do a hot oil treatment then shampoo out or I may "condition" it out.  I may rinse with water in the morning or I may spritz with water/glycerin/Elucence Moisture Balancing Cond. It all depends on what I think my hair needs at the time. However, I do not normally shampoo more than a couple of times per month.


----------



## happylocks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

How many natural 4 ab are doing the daily washing or wetting of the hair?, I am trying but still coming up dry, I dont poo any more, I use condition, How about just wetting the hair in the shower is that enough? I see that most of you r relaxed, When some of you say your hair grow lot when you wet it daily, where you relaxed then, Thanks


----------



## sylviaetc (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

i tried doing daily washes and i only lasted 3 days; i just couldn't handle wet hair everyday. i know that the moisture was good for my hair, but i was losing more hair trying to comb it up into a bun. and i used a detangler...


----------



## JazzAngel (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
How many natural 4 ab are doing the daily washing or wetting of the hair?, I am trying but still coming up dry, I dont poo any more, I use condition, How about just wetting the hair in the shower is that enough? I see that most of you r relaxed, When some of you say your hair grow lot when you wet it daily, where you relaxed then, Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

 <font color="blue">Happylocks what kind of conditoner are you using to wash your hair?  Do you deep condtion your hair at all?  Also, what leave in condioners are you using after you get out of the shower?  4b hair needs alot of moisture.  I am not 4b but I can tell you I neeeed tons of moistre all the time.  

I notice that if I give myself a deep conditioning treatment at least once a week then I can get away more and more with out having alot of other conditoners in after I wash.  Generally I deep conditoner 2x a week.  On Wednesdays and Sundays.  If you don't have time to do that then sleep with the conditoner.  Someone suggested this to me and it has helped alot when time is limited.


I am very big on washing (sans shampoo) everyday because I live in the gym as well.   </font>


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
How many natural 4 ab are doing the daily washing or wetting of the hair?, I am trying but still coming up dry, I dont poo any more, I use condition, How about just wetting the hair in the shower is that enough? I see that most of you r relaxed, When some of you say your hair grow lot when you wet it daily, where you relaxed then, Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I don't shampoo daily, I do rinses(I pour warm distilled water) over my hair over the sink. When I switched to the distilled water my hair stop being so dry. I beleive that is why I had a hard time getting conditioner washes to work for me the first few times(my hair got very dry and hard)....it was my water(very hard and lots of chlorine)


----------



## Rosalinde (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I was brainwashed from an early age that black women cant wash there hair everyday by my family. Sterotypes were passed down to me early in childhood.
I have to retrain my self about what is health for 4a hair.
I have been washing my hair every two weeks because thats what my mother did her mother did and her mother's mother did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hwell:
I am going have to work up to washing daily.
My goal is to wash my hair once a week and by the end of summer i hope to be washing at least every three days.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Happylock 
The best way I think to rinse your hair daily, is put your hair either in cornrows, bantu knots or flat twists. In a 50 ml bottle add some glycerine, rosewater, aloe vera gel or the aloe vera juice, two drops of castor oil, IC styling gel, add some distilled water and shake vigourously, then add more distilled water to fill up the bottle, (you could use bottle water you get in the supermarkets), then pour the water over your hair, get a towel and wrap your hair in the towel for at least 10 mins, to soak up any excess water, remove the towel, any frizzy hair, smooth down with Aloe vera gel, or use the styling gel and you can wash once a week. Also I have started using Nexus therappe shampoo and Humertress conditioner.  

Rosalinde, you can still rinse daily, if you put your hair in a bun, you have your hair relaxed. You would not really have a problem of combing out your hair and it getting tangled, or in a french plait. Or make up a spray of the same ingredients and spray at least three times a day.


----------



## azul11 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

hmmm thats sounds like a good idea. God bless you all.


----------



## sweetdaises2000 (Jul 21, 2003)

But could u still rinse your scalp daily even when you are in braids and would it amount to the same results as all the ladies have stated here?Could I just possibly mist my scalp with water and then condition wash every couple of days?


----------



## 72792 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think frequent is the secret also.  My daughters go swimming a lot so I have to wash their hair 3 times a week and condition because of the chlorine.  Their hair is waist length and very thick.  Pre-kids I used to wash my hair 2 times a week and had hair almost waist length.  Now it grows about 2 to 3 inches passed my shoulders but I know it could be longer if I washed/conditioned more often.


----------



## jellynote (Jul 27, 2003)

This is a great post. Even though I just started this 3 weeks ago and I wash 2x a week I do rinse daily and I do co wash also. I've seen a lot of growth and my hair is softer.


----------



## Aerie17 (Aug 4, 2003)

Those of you who have been doing this for the last several months, please report in with your results.  This is a very interesting thread and I (and I am sure others)want to know how you are doing.  Thanks in advance!

Bump

_Aerie_


----------



## Aerie17 (Aug 4, 2003)

Bump
Status, Ladies, please?
_Aerie_


----------



## wantlongerhair (Aug 4, 2003)

yes every since i've been doing the daily or every other day wash it showed a big diffrence.just sometimes i don't know what to do with the hair tired of the ponytail look. any other suggestions


----------



## Isis (Aug 4, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
yes every since i've been doing the daily or every other day wash it showed a big diffrence.just sometimes i don't know what to do with the hair tired of the ponytail look. any other suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

You may want to try a french twist instead of a ponytail. I like it because it makes you look like you have a lot more hair (no matter how short or how long your hair actually is),it doesn't have to be perfect in order to look great and it only takes a minute to do.  

I don't have the time to wash every day but since I started washing every three days (since about 5 weeks ago), my hair has shown major improvement.


----------



## kelendra_cole (Aug 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*WOW O WOW O WOW*  I have been saying this for yearsssss and everytime I said this peopele looked at me as if I was crazy.  How many times I have said that I noticed that my hair grows more from daily rinsing!  

I don't shampoo ever but I do rinse daily sometimes twice a day. Once a week I do a conditioning wash with a bit of lemon. When I rinse I make certain to massage my scalp to remove any sweat and dirt.  My hair always suffers when it does not get wet.

Growing up in St. Lucia I rinsed every single day and shampooed on Sundays and my hair was waist length.  I remember comming to this country and everyone advised me to stop wetting my hair soo often because it was bad for black hair.  From the time I stopped wetting my hair it was down hill for my hair.  

When I began wetting my hair I surpassed the shoulder length.  My hair never seemed to pass my shoulders for years untill I began to rinse daily.   water is moisture and we need it.  

Plus could that be one of added reasons that people of other ethnic groups grow longer hair?




[/ QUOTE ]

This is some good information for real!! but i was just wondering if it's ok to wash your hair every night as opposed to every morning? does it really make a difference????


----------



## CaramelKiss (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think night time or daytime matters in terms of washing, but for styling it would.  

I've been washing my hair everyday, sometimes twice when it's hot.  I started this in May and I gained 3 inches of growth.  My hair is also the healthiest it's ever been since I started doing conditioning washes.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't think it matters what time of day the washing is done, just as long as it's getting the moisture it needs. Time of day is a personal preference. With the summer being hot and all, I don't mind starting the day with a wet head.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes I've been wahsing 5-6 times per week for over 4 months.  I started mainly because I work out and boy the smell of conditioer washes is a much welcomed addition.  
I wash my relaxed 4A hair put in a leave in and wrap.  The morning it's dry so I use biosilk as a protective and the cernamic iron.  The combination of the frequent washing and no more blow dryer has my hair healty and growing better then ever.  I also TRY to do a protein deep condition on the weekend.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  what about the children*

Now I have seen then frequent washing is what my 4A hair needs for healthy growth.  My question is what about kids?
My daughter has combination hair.  She's 7 and has almost shoulder length soft ring curls around the perimeter of her head.  Then there is 3-4 inch circle of  kink on the top.  When her hair is washed the patch dries up so fast, almost as soon as the last rinse.  Her hair grew pretty nicely until she was 4 or 5 when the top started changing (to my type of hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess that is around the time I slowed down on the washing since it was so difficult even with detanglers.  I then went up to 2 weeks between washings.  When it's wet I just put some type of moisturizer or curl activator then comb it into 1 pony tail to dry.  Then I use some  moisturizer  daily to make the pony tails neat.  The ones I've tried seem to only sit on top of her hair and dont seem to really help the dry frizz on top.
I would like to try washing her hair more often but I don't know what do to with it.

Anyone have any suggestions on drying, products or methods?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  what about the children*

I wash my daughter's hair on a daily basis now. That is conditioner washes. I use shampoo once a week. She is seven with hair a little past her shoulders. Her type is 2a/b and it is very thin except in the middle area. Her hair is responding to the daily con washes and is less dry. After washing I just put on some S-curl and aloe vera gel and brush it back into a ponytail. This seems to be working quite well for her. She did suffer a lot with the frizzes also but I think the daily washes have moisturized her hair enough so it won't puff up so quickly.


----------



## happylocks (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  what about the children*

still hanging in there, doing my washing, and conditioning, daily weting of my hair, or evening, which ever, I was reading a post about what does not work for some ppl, and come to find that alot of ppl r not having good results with DW, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was shocked, I am not giving up, My hair does feel strange though, I dont know if it is from the water, but it feels thin, and in the front when I am weting my hair, seems extra easy to touch my scalp not thicker


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  what about the children*

Conditioner washes don't have to be an absolute.  You can wash every other day.  Somtimes I skip a day or two but when I work out I make sure to wash. 

Also how are you combing your hair while it is wet?????
A friend of mine complained that it does not work for her but when I saw her comb her hair out I almost collapsed.  Hair is most frigile when it is wet.  So you have to be gently.  I am natural yet I have not used a comb in over 6 months.  I detangle with my finger and lots of conditoner.  Out of the shower I apply leave in conditoner and still use my finger to seperate my hair.  This helps so that you dont break your hair every time it is wet.  Otherwise get a very wide tooth comb.  


hope that helps.


----------



## KyotoHoney (Aug 16, 2003)

HI, I am new to this forum. DO you have natural or relaxed hair?


----------



## aprilbiz (Aug 16, 2003)

Just to give my update on daily washes.  I am still doing them.  Again, I don't always shampoo.  I usually shampoo once a week and the other days I just do the conditioning washes.  I leave regular conditioner in my hair (although I've been told this is not good.)  I'm going to try some of the creamy leave-in conditioners that some board members recommended. 

I do take a break from them only because I don't blow dry my hair so I when I want to wear it straight I have to wrap it.  My hair is still growing very well. I have to be very carefull with my buns now because I noticed some breakage at the nape.  I use a scrunchy on my hair, but I guess I wrapped it too tightly.  Wet hair is very fragile...especially wet, relaxed hair.  It takes me a little bit to comb my hair out everyday, and I have to admit sometimes I cheat and use a soft bristle brush and just brush it back in the bun. (bad!)  

Although I want to weave my own hair, I'm still going to do daily washes.  Hopefully, this will work out.


----------



## alma (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I've been doing the daily rinse for a month now... I'm loving the results on my locs and new growth. 

At this rate, this time next year I'll have long long locs.


----------



## hottrinigal617 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

HAS ANY 1 GOTTEN 3/4 INCH OF NEW GROWTH LIKE THE LADY EVONNE I THINK HER NAME WAS ?


----------



## thatscuteright (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

When I first went natural, my hair grew extremely fast and I was constanly told how long it was, but I just contributed  that to the lack of chemicals, and manipulation. I used to risne my hair everyday, and sometimes twice a day, depending on my mood. I use to spray my scalp with mt rosemary coconut concotion, and that helped alot  in the dryness area.
I have read all 11 pages of this thread, and I am too excited. I truly do beleive in daily rinsing, and I am going to start again.


----------



## happylocks (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I have not really been able to measure, because I lost my tape, but I should do that, since I am doing DW and CW, and increased my biotin,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, if I found out I will tell u ty


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Congratulations Alma,
I'm with you on that one


----------



## alma (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
Congratulations Alma,
I'm with you on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

THANKS


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I think this is the key for my daughter's hair. I have been daily washing for a month and it seems like her hair is taking off!


----------



## kix (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Hello all.

I am getting back to the daily washes/rinses, as this is when my hair was moisturized effectively and maintained its length, attributing to longer hair.  Hmmm!  Go and Stay with what works best for you, and always try and eat healthy, take in plenty of water, use vitamins and minerals as needed, and don't forget the herbs.

Best wishes for continued success to you all.


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I was given the BIG speech today about how washing every "4" days or everyday is bad for the hair.  
I said to myself "Oh lawd, why did I mention that?"  Well, needless to say that this woman's hair is SHORT.  I'd say that she's not one for advising others.


----------



## BronzeBrown (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

In my experience daily washing will dry your hair out if you have hard water, so be careful if you do. I know someone on here uses distilled water; I think that's a good alternative.

Has anyone read "Hair Rules" by Anthony Dickey? For people with curly and kinky hair he recommends washing with shampoo every other wash, and rinsing with water in between. According to him, the massaging action that you do with your fingertips removes the majority of the dirt. I think he's right. 

Also, if your hair tends to be on the dry side then there's less oil on your scalp to attract dirt to. So it takes longer to accumulate dirt. I definitely think shampoo washing promotes hair growth because you're keeping the follicles clear of debris, dirt, particles etc, but with the right frequency. Alternating between water rinses and shampoo washes has proved to be the right balance for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nekee (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

the middle part of my hair grew way faster than the rest of my hair i guess that is because the water hits the scalp there all the time and there gets cleaner than the rest of the scalp


----------



## alma (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

When I rinse,no poo or shampoo, I always give my scalp a good 15 mins of massage under the shower -with or without the conditioner or shampoo on the scalp. It really helps me to clear up all the dirt and it totally relieves my scalp -stress builds up on the scalp apparently. Its relaxing, keeps my scalp clean and it stimulates my hair growth more.

The natural oils, I replace them with a spritz ( water, rosemary /tea tree oil eo's and almond oil). After the massage and putting the mix on my scalp, my scalp is properly nourished.


----------



## joyous (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing:  what about the children*

[ QUOTE ]
Conditioner washes don't have to be an absolute.  You can wash every other day.  Somtimes I skip a day or two but when I work out I make sure to wash. 

Also how are you combing your hair while it is wet?????
A friend of mine complained that it does not work for her but when I saw her comb her hair out I almost collapsed.  Hair is most frigile when it is wet.  So you have to be gently.  I am natural yet I have not used a comb in over 6 months.  I detangle with my finger and lots of conditoner.  Out of the shower I apply leave in conditoner and still use my finger to seperate my hair.  This helps so that you dont break your hair every time it is wet.  Otherwise get a very wide tooth comb.  


hope that helps.







[/ QUOTE ]

I think you're right on point. The combout is essential in retaining hair length and avoiding thin spots. I detangle mostly with my fingers, then very light combing because I was starting to notice thin spots from daily washing like Happylocks. I changed the way I combout and also started washing in the shower(which I hate)and I hardly get any hair loss.


----------



## alma (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm guessing but warm/hot water opens the pores up and stimulates the scalp....

is that why it really promotes growth?


----------



## auntybe (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with BronzeBrown.  I have gotten some great results since reading Hair Rules.


----------



## JazzAngel (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
When I rinse,no poo or shampoo, I always give my scalp a good 15 mins of massage under the shower -with or without the conditioner or shampoo on the scalp. It really helps me to clear up all the dirt and it totally relieves my scalp -stress builds up on the scalp apparently. Its relaxing, keeps my scalp clean and it stimulates my hair growth more.

The natural oils, I replace them with a spritz ( water, rosemary /tea tree oil eo's and almond oil). After the massage and putting the mix on my scalp, my scalp is properly nourished.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes *Alma* me too.  I never realize how tense I am untill I get into the shower at night.  While massaging my scalp it feels as if I am removing several heavy hats from my head.  It surprises me how amazing it feels. 

Really sometimes I feel like I am in those Herbal Essences comercials except I am not using Herbal Essences.  go figure!  hehehe


----------



## alma (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes *Alma* me too.  I never realize how tense I am untill I get into the shower at night.  While massaging my scalp it feels as if I am removing several heavy hats from my head.  It surprises me how amazing it feels. 

Really sometimes I feel like I am in those Herbal Essences comercials except I am not using Herbal Essences.  go figure!  hehehe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

ooooh girl...I hear ya! That massage makes all the differnce!!!


----------



## alma (Aug 26, 2003)

Do any of you get problems in Winter with the daily rinsing?

I'm thinking that I'll have to stop when the cold comes in...


----------



## angellazette (Aug 26, 2003)

There's nothing like clean, good smelling hair!

My thing is, I wear cornrows...actually it's a full head sew in.  So I don't know if I can do the daily rinsing or conditioner washes.  I don't want too much tugging and pulling on the hair.

Does anyone think I would get the same results with spraying my cornrows with water and then applying olive oil to the braid and/or scalp daily until I do my next wash?

I currently wash (shampoo and deep condition) weekly


----------



## angellazette (Aug 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## candycane (Aug 27, 2003)

I think that could be pretty effective as well.  I imagine the things you would miss would be the massaging action as well as having the scalp clean everyday.

Candycane


----------



## kelendra_cole (Aug 31, 2003)

bump, bump!!


----------



## alma (Sep 3, 2003)

this is great. 2 months of doing the daily rinsing and I'm getting really good results!

My hair is definately more manageable and my scalp feels so stimulated everytime I step out...thats gotta be good. New growth-faster and softer.

I'm definately going to keep this up, even with the winter chills.

I remember about 4 years ago, I did it and my length almost doubled!

I don't know why I stopped doing it.


----------



## happylocks (Sep 3, 2003)

way to go alma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and everyone eles who is having success 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I stopped for a while but plan to start back up,I dont see less hair coming out, when it is time to redo my hair, I have only seen that with MSM, I dont know if it is the CW or hard water that makes my hair feel strange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I do love geting it wet, if it keeps raining here, I going to collect some rain water, and wet wet wet my hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-sooo much more easyer then dealing with hard water


----------



## keke (Sep 3, 2003)

Hmmm, so if i get a spray bottle add in some water along w/some Virgin pure olive oil(or would Hot 6 Oil do better) and spray it in my hair everyday, not to get it soaking wet cause i want these curls in my head to hold, that would good enough and help me w/growth? Cause im thinkin of tryin that.


----------



## angellazette (Sep 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmmm, so if i get a spray bottle add in some water along w/some Virgin pure olive oil(or would Hot 6 Oil do better) and spray it in my hair everyday, not to get it soaking wet cause i want these curls in my head to hold, that would good enough and help me w/growth? Cause im thinkin of tryin that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


This is what I do except I use other oils (jojoba, coconut, olive, peppermint) and I have seperate bottles for the water and oils.  Oh and I love being able to smell the peppermint when I'm in the bed


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Sep 5, 2003)

you can use an S curl activator on relaxed hair??? is it safe? i thought it was for only curly hair


----------



## angellazette (Sep 5, 2003)

Are people only doing this on loose hair?  How about twisting the hair then rinsing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I would think the conditioner would build up between the twists. 

I'm thinking about doing the daily rinsing but with flat twists/rods I don't think it'll work.  Maybe I'll just stick to the daily spritzing with water and oil...I could do that every night when I rod the hair.


----------



## alma (Sep 6, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmmm, so if i get a spray bottle add in some water along w/some Virgin pure olive oil(or would Hot 6 Oil do better) and spray it in my hair everyday, not to get it soaking wet cause i want these curls in my head to hold, that would good enough and help me w/growth? Cause im thinkin of tryin that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


does it work as well by using a spray bottle?


----------



## keke (Sep 6, 2003)

Well when i spray it it gets my hair moisture that last more than the other stuff. I'm still early in using this technique so maybe by end of this month i can let you know moreso. I could do a rinsing everyday , just about, just that i'd need time like 2-4 hours to have it dried enough and then finger comb it out in my style.


----------



## happylocks (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey every1 this post started back in April, has anyone stayed with it this long, and how are things going I have been on and off, and still dont have a real regime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I do enjoy the DW, Best of luck


----------



## BronzeBrown (Sep 19, 2003)

Bump


----------



## HoneyRockette (Sep 19, 2003)

I just started a week ago. My hair is noticeably stronger and so much bouncier, but it is too soon to tell about growth.


----------



## Serei (Oct 6, 2003)

bumping again


----------



## YuNg (Oct 6, 2003)

daily washing makes my hair thin and shrink


----------



## LuLu (Oct 7, 2003)

What about the people growing out shorter hair? What do you do after daily wetting?


----------



## CrownnGlori (Oct 7, 2003)

Its going to grow anyway. It definitly keeps my hair moisterized so I get to keep the growth. Every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## buffyangelfan2 (Oct 13, 2003)

I wash mine 3 times a week. I used to only wash it once a week. My Mom says 3 times a week is too much. But she only gets hers washed twice a month!!!! And only if she goes to the beauty shop. Her hair is thin and breaks off on the VERY rare occasions when she washes it herself. Mine is long, healthy, and I have very little breakage. We just had a friendly argument about this subject. Plus, she thinks I take way too much advice from this board because since I started coming here, I have been doing alot of things for my hair that I did not do before. Like washing more often,hot oiling, protein conditioning,etc...These are things that my "beautician" NEVER discussed with me.


----------



## soulchild (Oct 13, 2003)

That's how my mom is too. Last night my sister washed her hair, and my mom was like, 'are you going to press it now?' And my sis said no, I'm going to give it a break from the heat and she said, 'Ok, but heat is not bad if you use it _sometimes_ (looking at me). And my sister said, well I'm just greasing it and putting it in a ponytail. She said, ok just don't be wetting it. "I know, I'm not" (looking at me and snickering). Then pointedly she said "Water is not good for the hair, just oil"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've given up trying to help them, now I just wish they would stop commenting on what I do with my hair...Especially since IM the right one here, but oh well


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LuLu said:* 
What about the people growing out shorter hair? What do you do after daily wetting?  

[/ QUOTE ]

I moisturize my hair with a combination of leave-in and oil and then I comb with a wide tooth comb and then I apply my own "serum", oil and glycerine mixed- Comb again with a fine tooth comb and then add alcohol free gel or aloe vera gel for added moisture and to hold the style.


----------



## DelightfulFlame (Oct 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*LuLu said:* 
What about the people growing out shorter hair? What do you do after daily wetting?  

[/ QUOTE ]

I use 911 Leave In Conditioner and Aura Elixir. I then apply some of Carol's Daughter Ecstasy Jelly to make my hair shine and smell good. My hair is fairly thick...in fact much thicker than I ever imagined. I love my daily washing...especially since my skin is so sensitive.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey...I just wanted to add this to my favs.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been washing my hair everyday (sometimes every other day).  I can't stand waiting more than 1 extra day to wash it! It's been really growing much faster.  I just spritz conditioner on it and braid on both sides.  Then I put on my Instant Weave.  It's great.  I don't fuss with it, I just put any oil on it while it's damp, braid it, and put on the instant weave.  I reached my first goal length, but I need a trim.
Good luck.


----------



## LABETT (Jan 24, 2004)

I felt I didn't have enough newgrowth in the front of my hair when it was time for my next
relaxer so I didn't relax the front.
I have been doing daily washing and my hair started growing
faster and I am loving it.


----------



## Tiffanyvip (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't have that kind of time on my hands on a daily basis


----------



## happylocks (Jan 24, 2004)

who is washing their hair everyday, with poo and/or cond, and who is just wetting their hair, I have tried cond and wetting it in the shower daily, but it does not stay wet, my hair seems to dry fast


----------



## karezone (Jan 24, 2004)

I am currently doing nightly conditioner washes.  Next week I will start shampooing twice a week because of my water aerobics class.


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tiffanyvip said:* 
I don't have that kind of time on my hands on a daily basis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Believe it or not Tiffany, it doesn't really require too much additional time.  I just wet my hair each night when I take a shower and put a little conditioner in.  When I'm done with my shower I put some leave in and slick back into a ponytail using my hands and tie with a silk scarf.  That's it.  I don't do it all the time now, maybe 4 times a week, because it's cold.  Back in August I had to cut 4in off due to damage from a blowdryer and this is what I did.  I used no heat and kept my hair in a bun.  By my next relaxer in december, I had gained all 4in back.  It's worth a shot


----------



## alma (Feb 6, 2004)

still rinsing and no pooing.


----------



## inthepink (Feb 6, 2004)

That's amazing Armyqt - it's so great to gain back inches and be able to keep them all.  I'm aiming for the same thing!


----------



## DahomeyAmazon (Apr 13, 2004)

Bumping for longhairsoon


----------



## Natural_Girl (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you may be right!
In the past, I rinsed my hair everyday and maybe condition washed it here and there and shampooed it once per week.
After rinsing, I would put some type of conditioner, whether an oil or cream, twist my hair up and go.
When I got it pressed, oh my, it was past my shoulders!
Now I'm back to rinsing/condition washing it everday as I'm working out again but now I'm putting evoo and coconut oil afterwards b/f twisting/braiding...so we'll see how long it is over the next few months


----------



## Lanisha22 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

how do you do a conditioner wash? Also, does anyone here air dry their hair? I've done it once but it dries to a bush..lol..how can I do it better? Thanks!


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

water and washing every day would kill my hair, i know it.  my hair would be mad at me if i did that to it


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

i've just started washing twice a week. once with shampoo and once with just conditioner. hopefully i'll see good results


----------



## bimbabe (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

What about you all who suffer from allergies/head colds/chronic sinus drips? Do the frequent washings make them worse?


----------



## happylocks (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

Am starting too just wet my hair in the shower everyday add some grease or castor oil and leave it alone, am going too try this for a while


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
*bimbabe said:*
What about you all who suffer from allergies/head colds/chronic sinus drips? Do the frequent washings make them worse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It makes my head and sinuses feel a lot better. The steam opens me up. It's such a great feeling, I could do an Herbal Essense commercial.


----------



## divine (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

I did the Herbal commerical in my bathroom....
My dad didn't take to kindly to me doing that....


----------



## shoelover1972 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
*divine said:*
I did the Herbal commerical in my bathroom....
My dad didn't take to kindly to me doing that.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL


----------



## Isis (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Daily Washing: The Secret to long hair?*

[ QUOTE ]
*pradalover said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*divine said:*
I did the Herbal commerical in my bathroom....
My dad didn't take to kindly to me doing that.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## TBird (May 19, 2004)

Ladies I have a question. I like the idea of frequent washing and have even began doing so. And what you all are saying makes sense, but I relax and it seems that frequent washing would make your new growth more apparent in a shorter amount of time. How do I know that I'm not 'washing out my relaxer' (so to speak) versus experiencing growth. I don't want after 2 weeks for my hair to look like I need to relax again. Especially when I wear my protective bun my naps are screaming in the back. What can I do?


----------



## Poohbear (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*TBird said:*
Ladies I have a question. I like the idea of frequent washing and have even began doing so. And what you all are saying makes sense, but I relax and it seems that frequent washing would make your new growth more apparent in a shorter amount of time. How do I know that I'm not 'washing out my relaxer' (so to speak) versus experiencing growth. I don't want after 2 weeks for my hair to look like I need to relax again. Especially when I wear my protective bun my naps are screaming in the back. What can I do? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Ive wondered this before too. That why I did not try the daily washing challenge...


----------



## AJamericanDiva (May 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Poohbear said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*TBird said:*
Ladies I have a question. I like the idea of frequent washing and have even began doing so. And what you all are saying makes sense, but I relax and it seems that frequent washing would make your new growth more apparent in a shorter amount of time. How do I know that I'm not 'washing out my relaxer' (so to speak) versus experiencing growth. I don't want after 2 weeks for my hair to look like I need to relax again. Especially when I wear my protective bun my naps are screaming in the back. What can I do? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, Ive wondered this before too. That why I did not try the daily washing challenge... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Remember that a relaxer actually changes the composition of the hair strands... molecular bonds in the hair are rearranged. I don't think that you could "wash" out the relaxer. I do know what you mean about the hair not remaining "straight", so to speak. Maybe reversion occurs because the hair hasn't been relaxed bone straight, which in itself can be a good thing... I'm hoping someone can suggest a way for you to deal with this...


----------



## hottopic (Feb 19, 2005)

Had to bump this one....


----------



## nesha24 (Feb 19, 2005)

i didn't read all of the replies so i hope im not about to repeat anything...
i like the idea of having clean fresh hair everyday, but i have never had a relaxer, and i don't wear my hair in it's natural state.  this would mean i would have to apply heat to my hair every day(which i don't do now)  could this daily washing be bad for someone like me?


----------



## candibaby (Feb 19, 2005)

nesha24 said:
			
		

> i didn't read all of the replies so i hope im not about to repeat anything...
> i like the idea of having clean fresh hair everyday, but i have never had a relaxer, and i don't wear my hair in it's natural state. this would mean i would have to apply heat to my hair every day(which i don't do now) could this daily washing be bad for someone like me?


 
I don't think that would be good for someone like you. If you wore your hair in it's natural state, then that would be fine but your hair would eventually start to break off from the excessive use of heat if you washed and pressed everyday.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 19, 2005)

I may actually have to buy a digital camera to show y'all somethings...my hair has been growing like a freaking weed since I committed to daily washing a year ago. I'm thinking about continuing transitioning for 2 years instead of just 1 year since I believe I may be close to having BS length natural hair already in that time, if this growth keeps up. Oh yeah and amazingly, I have not gotten a cold yet this winter (knocking on wood) despite daily morning washing in New England weather, and I work in a hospital (germ city  ). I just make sure to wash my hands frequently and double up on the O.J....

Also what helped compliment my growth and retain my length was finding the right comb and brush for my hair type....switching over from a 3-in-1 comb to a Kcutter, and from a regular boar bristle brush to a denman made a big difference for *my* hair, and handling it very gently as wet hair is very fragile. I agree with the other posters you have to go through trial and error to see what works for you. Daily washing may work well for some but not for others, hope this helps someone out


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 19, 2005)

BLESSED1 said:
			
		

> I may actually have to buy a digital camera to show y'all somethings...my hair has been growing like a freaking weed since I committed to daily washing a year ago. I'm thinking about continuing transitioning for 2 years instead of just 1 year since I believe I may be close to having BS length natural hair already in that time, if this growth keeps up. Oh yeah and amazingly, I have not gotten a cold yet this winter (knocking on wood) despite daily morning washing in New England weather, and I work in a hospital (germ city  ). I just make sure to wash my hands frequently and double up on the O.J....
> 
> Also what helped compliment my growth and retain my length was finding the right comb and brush for my hair type....switching over from a 3-in-1 comb to a Kcutter, and from a regular boar bristle brush to a denman made a big difference for *my* hair, and handling it very gently as wet hair is very fragile. I agree with the other posters you have to go through trial and error to see what works for you. Daily washing may work well for some but not for others, hope this helps someone out


]

What shampoo do you use? For those that wash every day (especially the naturals) do you use the "no poo" cleansers or regular ones with sls, etc.?


----------



## Dolapo (Feb 20, 2005)

i do a conditioner only wash


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 20, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> i do a conditioner only wash


 
Do you still use shampoo at all??


----------



## lthomas1 (Feb 20, 2005)

I definitely believe this.  In fact last summer I had a daily washing challenge.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the feeling that it's the daily massage which is enhancing growth.


----------



## Dolapo (Feb 20, 2005)

RushGirl said:
			
		

> Do you still use shampoo at all??


 For teh past 3 weeks, i haven't. I use either a clarifying conditioner or light conditioner like V05 free me freesia for my first wash then follow with humectress. I do an ACV rinse every 2 weeks


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 20, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> For teh past 3 weeks, i haven't. I use either a clarifying conditioner or light conditioner like V05 free me freesia for my first wash then follow with humectress. I do an ACV rinse every 2 weeks


 
Sounds good.. How do you like not using poo so far?  Are you going to continue with that or go  back to using poo once in a while?


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 20, 2005)

1) What is your favorite conditioner to use for daily con-poos? Why?
2) How often do you deep condition each week? What do you use?
3) How much growth did you see on a monthly basis?
4) Can you outline your complete con-poo routine...for what hair type...natural, relaxed, texturized.


----------



## Dolapo (Feb 20, 2005)

RushGirl said:
			
		

> Sounds good.. How do you like not using poo so far?  Are you going to continue with that or go  back to using poo once in a while?



I'm liking so far and the only thing im scared of is buildup which is why i use a clarifying conditioner sometimes and clarify with ACV rinses. I'll wait and see for a few months and if it stops working for me, i'll go back to shampooing


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 20, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> I'm liking so far and the only thing im scared of is buildup which is why i use a clarifying conditioner sometimes and clarify with ACV rinses. I'll wait and see for a few months and if it stops working for me, i'll go back to shampooing


 
Sounds good.. that's what I do.. use a clarifying conditioner... do you use products with cones??


----------



## Dolapo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think i have some products that have cones in them but i dont take silicones seriously because i believe as long as you clarify, one shouldn't have a problem. Whaddaya think?


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 20, 2005)

PhonyBaloney500 said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> What shampoo do you use? For those that wash every day (especially the naturals) do you use the "no poo" cleansers or regular ones with sls, etc.?



I use BreakThru anti-breakage system fortifying moisturizing shampoo once a week, I looked into the curly girl method but it wouldn't be best for me since I use gel everyday. My shampoo doesn't leave my hair dry, as I only shampoo my scalp, but I only 'poo wash once a week, I CW the other 6 days....


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 20, 2005)

Dolapo said:
			
		

> i think i have some products that have cones in them but i dont take silicones seriously because i believe as long as you clarify, one shouldn't have a problem. Whaddaya think?


 
Hmm.. yes and no..I think.. I can't remember exactly what gets rid of what..but there are some silicones that only certain cleansers can take away..does that make sense??  I posted something about it.. a while ago..Let me see if I can find it.. when I do..I'll bump it up.. okay...


----------



## RushGirl (Feb 20, 2005)

I won't bump it.. here it is...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=49293&highlight=silicone

and here is another article:

The real scoop on silicones 
September 2004
hope that helps..


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 21, 2005)

ive been doing DW for 2 weeks now and plan on doing so till early may...im hoping for some good results...i shampoo once a week and the other 6 days i either cw or just wet my hair.....i wear my hair in a ponytail everyday and spray with a leave in, braid spray and some hot six oil.....and surge and apply s8 and glovers to my edges.....at night i put s8 and glovers on my scalp and rinse the next morning.  Ill be doing this for 11more weeks and maybe ill retain more


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Feb 27, 2005)

Are there any more updates on this? I am worried that this would dry my hair out.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 27, 2005)

still going strong....but like anything else what works for one may not work for another. When I was relaxed I didn't see any extraordinary results with daily CW but then again that's just the effect it had on my hair.


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 27, 2005)

tryn2growmyhair said:
			
		

> Are there any more updates on this? I am worried that this would dry my hair out.



I can't say yet, I've only been doing it about two weeks (and it's not everyday but more like every other day as my schedule allows.) But I too thought it would dry my hair out as it is naturally dry...not at all. In fact, quite the opposite. My hair has a naturally rough feel because of the texture so it's been hard to tell but one tell tale sign has been the significant reduction in breakage!

I follow up my 'daily' wash w/a leave in treatment and my newly betrothed ORS Olive Oil (the one in the Jar, the lotion was too light for my hair). My hair hasn't been this healthy in a very long time.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Feb 27, 2005)

ive been doing it for a month now ad my hair is not dry at all! but actually feels very moisturized...i usually just spray some braid spray hot six oil, grease my scalp every night and im fine...


----------



## LoriLOCX (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm just jumping on the bandwagon of daily co-washes.  I'm still trying to figure this out.  I start with a 15 minute oil treatment cause my hair seems to really respond well to it.  Because I use the oil I put a plastic cap and then a foil cap on top for extra heat.  I try only to use the dry 2x/week.  I then rinse and follow with 2 con-poos of VO5, then deep condition for an hour.  I've been faithful to this for the last 2 weeks.  My hair has stopped shedding.

Now, I'm confused after that part.  When do you use protein...light protein...heavy protein??? How often???  What's the difference between daily rinsing and co-washing???  I thought that using shampoo daily was too drying to the hair.


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 28, 2005)

LoriLOCX said:
			
		

> Now, I'm confused after that part. When do you use protein...light protein...heavy protein??? How often???


*Examples...*
*light protein: Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum, Aubrey Organics GPB*
*heavy protein: Aphogee Treatment*
**it might be best to do a search in titles only on protein b/c I don't know a lot about protein treatments* *
*how often: most ladies use here use protein treatments every 4-6 weeks.  some may use a light protein treatment more often.*


> What's the difference between daily rinsing and co-washing??? I thought that using shampoo daily was too drying to the hair.


*daily rinsing is just rinsing your hair with water and some ladies here uses rinses like the ACV rinse.  Co-washing is washing your hair with a conditioner like Suave, VO5, etc.  I think using shampoo daily would be drying but that may work for some and not others.*

*Hope that helps!  *


----------



## Cinnabuns (Feb 28, 2005)

*This is such a great thread!  I really want to try this out starting next week*


----------



## Jewell (Mar 1, 2005)

I have never washed everyday...I used to wash (w/shampoo & cond) every 2 days, but that was before I got my color touched up...I don't want to stip it out, so I do two CO washes a week (on Mon and Wed or Sun and Tue) and shampoo and condition on Fri.  

When I used to wash that often, my mom used to tell me I was "stripping out my relaxer."  You can't strip out a relaxer by washing too much because a relaxer breaks down the bonds of the hair, straightening it.  My hair was growing so fast I was relaxing every 5 weeks, something unheard of for me. I used to wait an avg of 8-10 wks. I've recently stopped washing so much bcuz of the color, and I'm stretching my relaxers way past 5 weeks.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 1, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I've recently stopped washing so much bcuz of the color, and I'm stretching my relaxers way past 5 weeks.


*:scratchch Hmmm... if you have color-treated relaxed hair, should you avoid this daily washing deal???  Is that why washing my hair more often caused stress on my hair in the past???*


----------



## Jewell (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not sure PoohBear...I have my roots retouched with a no ammonia/no peroxide somewhat "all natural" powder permanent hair color, and I refresh the rest of the hair with a semi-permanent...which makes the frequent washing more likely for my color to fade a little.  I guess its just what my hair does.  My hair is light brown, but I color it "oriental black," which is darker than jet black.  I've done this for a couple years now...I will never switch permanent hair colors (back to one with ammonia/peroxide).  (I use Bigen Permanent Powder Hair Color in # 59 (Oriental Black)).


----------



## LoriLOCX (Mar 5, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Examples...*
> *light protein: Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum, Aubrey Organics GPB*
> *heavy protein: Aphogee Treatment*
> **it might be best to do a search in titles only on protein b/c I don't know a lot about protein treatments* *
> ...



Thanks Poohbear!!!
Just to update you.....I've been co-washing for almost 4 weeks now.  I'm loving it.  I do it daily.  I think my hair strands are actually starting to look thicker...as if they're swelling up with water/moisture.  The hair is definitely becoming stronger,,,,,,and A LOT less breakage and sheeding going on!!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 5, 2005)

LoriLOCX said:
			
		

> Thanks Poohbear!!!
> Just to update you.....I've been co-washing for almost 4 weeks now. I'm loving it. I do it daily. I think my hair strands are actually starting to look thicker...as if they're swelling up with water/moisture. The hair is definitely becoming stronger,,,,,,and A LOT less breakage and sheeding going on!!!!


thats great! i notice less breakage and shedding with co-washes too!  best wishes to u and your hair!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 5, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure PoohBear...I have my roots retouched with a no ammonia/no peroxide somewhat "all natural" powder permanent hair color, and I refresh the rest of the hair with a semi-permanent...which makes the frequent washing more likely for my color to fade a little. I guess its just what my hair does. My hair is light brown, but I color it "oriental black," which is darker than jet black. I've done this for a couple years now...I will never switch permanent hair colors (back to one with ammonia/peroxide). (I use Bigen Permanent Powder Hair Color in # 59 (Oriental Black)).


Oh okay.  I had my hair permanent colored brown then I permanent colored it blue black. I will probably just co-wash every 2-3 days. thanks for your explanation!


----------



## Leshia (Mar 14, 2005)

Summer's going to be here before we know it.  Anybody doing this still? Anybody doing it this summer?? With working out, this seems like a very viable option...


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 14, 2005)

I think I may try it I need to get the length back that my hairdresser just cut off. How do you think it would work if I conditioner washed and wrapped it to airdry????


----------



## hairlover (Mar 14, 2005)

brownrelaxedhair said:
			
		

> </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
> *Armyqt said:*
> I generally rinse my hair about every 2 days.  Sometimes everyday, depending on workouts.
> 
> ...



I too must say that daily washing and s-curl have contributed to my growth, not to mention all of the vitamins I take, ( I plan to cut back to  Biotin, Msm, silica, alfalfa, and  flaxseed oil)


----------



## championgurl (Mar 14, 2005)

*It's been working for me!!!! I just started daily washing almost a month ago now.  I have never seen my hair respond to any other routine as it has to this.  While I know that what works for one may not neccessarily work for another, this has been a miracle discovery for my hair.  It is NEVER dry, and I have found the need for frequent deep conditioning has diminished to an as needed basis. When I see a lil breakage I just use a light Keratin conditioner, and I'm good to go!!!!  I apply NTM Silk touch leave in, seal with a serumn and Voila!!!  BTW, My scalp loves this too.  Keeping my scalp clean and exfoliated is , I think anyway, one of the two main benefits of daily washing.... (For me anyway).... Oh well, just had to respond.....*


----------



## aprilbiz (Mar 14, 2005)

I am daily washing strong again.  I stopped for a while when I bleached my hair out, but now that I am going natural and wearing a fall, I wash (rinse) and condition my hair daily, shampoo weekly.  My hair is growing fast and is nappy as all hell.  

The quick weaves and wigs are great for this kind of thing.  I wash it in the shower every morning, load it up with conditioner when I get out, comb it out gently, comb it back, pin it up in the back and put the 3/4 fall on with a head band.

I am really getting tired of wearing a head band.  The fall didn't come with it, but I've been wearing it because there is a definite texture difference in my hair and the fall, so I'm investigating some other options.  I want to do a weave, but that will interfere with my daily washing routine.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 15, 2005)

this has been working great for me...my hair seems to be thriving from the daily washes.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 15, 2005)

I do have color on my ends it has grown out about 3 inches from my scalp do you think this will effect my color, as in breaking,  I did one last night a CW that is and my hair feels good I didn't have any strands in the comb I wrapped it and let it are dry. I used  Humectress (nexxus conditioner with olive oil and biotin mixture added) rinsed then I put lacio lacio, Soft Sheen finishing mist, and setting lotion on it then I wrapped it up. We will see I think I will do it every other day!!!!


----------



## championgurl (Mar 15, 2005)

sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> I do have color on my ends it has grown out about 3 inches from my scalp do you think this will effect my color, as in breaking,  I did one last night a CW that is and my hair feels good I didn't have any strands in the comb I wrapped it and let it are dry. I used  Humectress (nexxus conditioner with olive oil and biotin mixture added) rinsed then I put lacio lacio, Soft Sheen finishing mist, and setting lotion on it then I wrapped it up. We will see I think I will do it every other day!!!!



*Hello sweetpeadst, I have color treated hair and I have not seen any breakage from daily washing my colored hair.  Are you concerned about losing the trueness of the color, or about stress on the hair?  Also, how you wash your hair has alot to do with wether or not daily washing is stressing, or helpful to your hair's health and growth.....  I found that I do not need more than one lather... Oh and do you have a rinse, or a dye?  That might make a difference in wether or not your color fades from washing daily.... HTH!!!*


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 15, 2005)

I would like to try this too.  But how would you oil your scalp???  I mean it would be a waste of money if you pile on all these products (like leave-in, oil, etc) then rinse this out everyday.  Will the scalp ever get nourished? Or should I do a hot oil treatment every week?  Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## championgurl (Mar 15, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> I would like to try this too.  But how would you oil your scalp???  I mean it would be a waste of money if you pile on all these products (like leave-in, oil, etc) then rinse this out everyday.  Will the scalp ever get nourished? Or should I do a hot oil treatment every week?  Sorry for all the questions.



*Hey Suga!!  Not sure if your question was directed at me, but I'll take the liberty to tell you what my experience is....  I do not oil my scalp.  (Actually I have not oiled my scalp since I was a child and my mom had to practically tie me down to do it.  I have heard that applying oil to your scalp actually clogs the pores, and prevents the natural sebum that your scalp produces from running down the hair shaft.)  As for the leave in's and the like being rinsed out daily, I've found that since I started this, buildup accumulates much faster on my hair, so it's almost neccessary now.... All in all tho, I like what it's doing for my hair, so the cost of products is a small price to pay for the health of my hair.  If you are not sure how your hair will respond to this, how 'bout trying every other day???  That's actually how I ended up daily washing....  Oh well, I hope that once you do try it, that it will do for you what it's doing for me.  As far as the scalp getting nourished; While in the shower and applying my conditioner, I take extra care to massage my scalp with my fingerpads.... This stimulates bloodflow to my scalp....  If you find thta your scalp is too dry, try incorporating your hot oil treatment into your routine at least once a week!  Also, when the scalp is clean and unclogged, it's able to produce more sebum, and distribute it down the shaft more readily!  I better quit before I write a novel.... Anyhoo, hope that sheds a lil light on your query... Just my two lil cents, but this has been my experience, and my girfriend's too!   *


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 15, 2005)

championgurl said:
			
		

> *Hey Suga!!  Not sure if your question was directed at me, but I'll take the liberty to tell you what my experience is....  I do not oil my scalp.  (Actually I have not oiled my scalp since I was a child and my mom had to practically tie me down to do it.  I have heard that applying oil to your scalp actually clogs the pores, and prevents the natural sebum that your scalp produces from running down the hair shaft.)  As for the leave in's and the like being rinsed out daily, I've found that since I started this, buildup accumulates much faster on my hair, so it's almost neccessary now.... All in all tho, I like what it's doing for my hair, so the cost of products is a small price to pay for the health of my hair.  If you are not sure how your hair will respond to this, how 'bout trying every other day???  That's actually how I ended up daily washing....  Oh well, I hope that once you do try it, that it will do for you what it's doing for me.  As far as the scalp getting nourished; While in the shower and applying my conditioner, I take extra care to massage my scalp with my fingerpads.... This stimulates bloodflow to my scalp....  If you find thta your scalp is too dry, try incorporating your hot oil treatment into your routine at least once a week!  Also, when the scalp is clean and unclogged, it's able to produce more sebum, and distribute it down the shaft more readily!  I better quit before I write a novel.... Anyhoo, hope that sheds a lil light on your query... Just my two lil cents, but this has been my experience, and my girfriend's too!   *



WOW. This is very informative.  Thanks I'll try this starting tonight.  Thanks for the info.  I was sooo confused.  What products do you use? Do you have a regimine?


----------



## championgurl (Mar 15, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> WOW. This is very informative.  Thanks I'll try this starting tonight.  Thanks for the info.  I was sooo confused.  What products do you use? Do you have a regimine?




*Hey Suga!  Well I don't know if I'd quite call it a regime per se, because I like to K.I.S.S.  Keep It Simple Sista!!!  Don't mind me girl, just a lil giddy tonite....  

Well for products:
1) Herbal Essences Replenishing Shampoo for Colored/Permed/Dry Damaged hair, Clarify with A*G Renew Clarifying Poo.
2) NTM DDC, Aphogee 2min reconstructor
3) NTM Silk Touch Leave In
4) Salon Mode shine serum (doubles as a sealant)  Trynna find the NTM serum around these parts....
5) Still have but hardly use the UBH DC, Dew & Creme Moisturiser.

Hmmmm  Think that's about it.....

Now for the routine????  
Just wash daily, con with NTM DDC, apply NTM Silk Touch Leave In while damp (lightly), Apply a lil mo' NTM Leave in again to dry hair ( especially if I'm gonna style w/heat once hair is dry), Apply serum to ends while still damp to lock in moisture!!!!!  
Tha's about it......  Hair is NEVER dry or brittle, HARDLY see breakage, and the NTM DDC makes my hair a BREEZE to comb thru when it's on my hair.  BTW, the serum on my ends is what I think allows me to airdry w/o breakage and swelling.... Also minimizes shrinkage!!!!  Can't wait to try the NTM Serum.... (limited availability where I'm at erplexed )  
ANYHOOOOO, you might have to tweak it a lil, and make some adjustments to suit your hair needs.... But by all means, Good Luck with it!!!!!

~  , Champion.*


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 15, 2005)

championgurl said:
			
		

> *Hello sweetpeadst, I have color treated hair and I have not seen any breakage from daily washing my colored hair. Are you concerned about losing the trueness of the color, or about stress on the hair? Also, how you wash your hair has alot to do with wether or not daily washing is stressing, or helpful to your hair's health and growth..... I found that I do not need more than one lather... Oh and do you have a rinse, or a dye? That might make a difference in wether or not your color fades from washing daily.... HTH!!!*


 
You are good at this. I have full head of color but it faded so on top I have a rinse (due to the fact that reds fade the fastest) I guess I need to by a serum because my hair swells. Well how do you style your hair I am wrapping it!!! I CW last night I think I am going to do it again b/c I went to step practice and sweated something fierce. I used Humectress and left it on while I showered then I rinsed. Towel dryyed put lacio lacio, soft sheen finishing mist, and WGO on scalp (I don't need to do this step????) and setting lotion then wrapped it did pretty good!


----------



## championgurl (Mar 15, 2005)

sweetpeadst said:
			
		

> You are good at this. I have full head of color but it faded so on top I have a rinse (due to the fact that reds fade the fastest) I guess I need to by a serum because my hair swells. Well how do you style your hair I am wrapping it!!! I CW last night I think I am going to do it again b/c I went to step practice and sweated something fierce. I used Humectress and left it on while I showered then I rinsed. Towel dryyed put lacio lacio, soft sheen finishing mist, and WGO on scalp (I don't need to do this step????) and setting lotion then wrapped it did pretty good!



*Hey Sweet, 
One thing I noticed that might affect your seeing the truest results of this method, is that you towel dry your hair.  For me, in order to avoid swelling and tangling from airdrying, I need to jsut blot the hair slightly, apply NTM once it's no longer dripping, just about damp, and then apply some serum.  If I'm gonna heat style I save the serum for last b/c I know Imma need some more NTM once it's dry.  It kinda acts  like a heat protectant too....  Then seal wit serum.... As for styling, I just wear it out, or secure it with a bobby pin.... What I love about adding the serum is that it keeps my hair looking wet, so that's basically my style for the day.....  If you have dry scalp, I can see why you might need some extra oil, but I would go for the weekly hot oil treatment over daily oiling... But again, if you haven't had any discrepancies with this b4, don't stop!  Your hair looks great as it is now!  But if you wanna try the hot oil method, why not do the hot oil, and then skip a day of washing???? Dunno, taking a stab in the dark here   I don't wrap b/c I still have outdoor movements to make soon after I wash, but I'll try this on a day when I wash at night.....  Well, I think that's about it... As you may knwo by now, I'm very long winded.  Just wanna be thorough, Hey I figure if you are asking me something, I don't wanna leave anything out!!!  Oh, yeah, and if you have a red rinse, it might rinse out sooner than what I have, it's black.  But if you like the results from this, and your rinse is safe enough to do every few weeks, then, what the hey?  Go for it.  
Good luck girl!  Do let me know how it's going for you.  
I don't know everything about this yet, but as I go along I will happily share my experiences with ya!!!  *


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 15, 2005)

Well thanks champ I decided to just wrap it tonight no CW for me I will do a wash tomorrow (wash day). YOur information is very helpful though I don't care if the color rinses out as long as my hair is growing I guess I will get some serum tomorrow (I was trying to wait to see if my NTM would come in the mail- sweepstakes)


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 22, 2005)

My only problem with washing my hair everyday is I have relaxed hair.  Won't the perm wash out?  Or is it that my own hair is growing?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 22, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> My only problem with washing my hair everyday is I have relaxed hair.  Won't the perm wash out?  Or is it that my own hair is growing?



There is no such thing as washing a perm out.  The chemicals in a relaxer break down the bonds of the hair, straightening it.  The hair you see is either frizz or new growth.  If its at the scalp, its probably new growth.  I have relaxed hair, and I wash (CO wash) daily, but I only shampoo once a week because it would make my hair and scalp too dry if I shampooed daily.


----------



## pharmd (Mar 22, 2005)

I tried this two summers ago (8weeks total).  I would condition wash with Neutrogena conditioner.  Apply a leave in conditioner  and wear my hair in a bun.  As my hair would dry during the day, my hair would get thicker and the bun would feel tighter.  At the end of the summer, I wet-set then straightened  my hair to see how much length I had obtained.  My hair was very shiny and some sections were about 1 inch longer but I also had a significant amount of breakage around the ponytail holder (nape lenth).  

Overall, I don't think daily conditioner rinses were good for my hair.  

My hair is type 4A and at the time relaxed, but still had considerable body.


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 23, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> There is no such thing as washing a perm out.  The chemicals in a relaxer break down the bonds of the hair, straightening it.  The hair you see is either frizz or new growth.  If its at the scalp, its probably new growth.  I have relaxed hair, and I wash (CO wash) daily, but I only shampoo once a week because it would make my hair and scalp too dry if I shampooed daily.



Ohh thanks for clarifiying this for me.   If that's the case then I have new growth now after 2 weeks post relaxer!! I will give this a shot.  Thank you.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 12, 2005)

bump, since there are a couple new threads about daily washing.


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 12, 2005)

Since I've done the BC, I've been C-Cow-C washing. My hair is stronger and healthier then ever.  There is also a lot more wave & curl definition.   I don't really oil my scalp as much because I'm taking flaxseed oil pills.  I would def recommend this to my family who still thinks that washing your hair every 2 weeks is what you are suppose to do. 

I disagree with them and the proof is in my hair.


----------



## Miosy (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm glad this thread resurfaced because I have been doing daily CO washing for the past 3 weeks and I noticed a major change with my hair.  Since it's summer and I am sweating much more and I have been doing CO washes but I also notice that my hair felt heavy from the leave-ins not being washed out so I decided to buy AB swimmers shampoo which removes chlorine, mineral, salts from sweat and diluted it with water(btw, swimmers shampoo has no SLS of any type).  

I rinsed my hair first with this solution and then move on to my CO Wash.  My hair was soft and moisturized everyday.  But, I am a major shedder so I got into the habit of not fully detangling and this was a mistake because the shed hairs remained and tangled around the normal hair.  As I struggled to remove the knots on the left side of my head, I thought I would be bald from all the pulling but to my surprise I had only about 5 broken hairs.  

When I flat ironed I noticed my hair looked thicker, stronger, and longer.  I know it was the daily washes that helped accelerate my hair growth.  A Clean scalp really makes a difference!


----------



## Country gal (Jul 13, 2005)

I have been doing frequent washing. I do a full wash once a week and do either daily or every other day conditioner washing. My hair loves it . It feels so soft. Not washing frequently dries it out.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, I con wash daily also. I've been doing this for about a month now, I use cream of nature and my hair loves it. Thing is, I was just complaining to myself that my growth doesn't seem very fast, but everyone around me swears my hair is racing. So I guess I'll keep it up for a while longer before I get my braids.


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 14, 2005)

LuvLiLocks said:
			
		

> Ok, I con wash daily also. I've been doing this for about a month now, I use cream of nature and my hair loves it. Thing is, I was just complaining to myself that my growth doesn't seem very fast, but everyone around me swears my hair is racing. So I guess I'll keep it up for a while longer before I get my braids.



This is what I plan on doing as well LuvLiLocks.  Getting the braids.  But I did the BC and I wanted my hair to grow out a little more before I get braids.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 14, 2005)

sugaplum said:
			
		

> Since I've done the BC, I've been C-Cow-C washing. My hair is stronger and healthier then ever. There is also a lot more wave & curl definition.  I don't really oil my scalp as much because I'm taking flaxseed oil pills. I would def recommend this to my family who still thinks that washing your hair every 2 weeks is what you are suppose to do.
> 
> I disagree with them and the proof is in my hair.


Now that I'm natural and have a twa, I've also been trying to do daily washing. Sometimes it's every other day.  I either conditioner wash with Herbal Essences or rinse my hair with water.  After I wash my hair, I just apply jojoba oil or Citre Shine gel to my hair. I will only shampoo 1-2 times a month.

My mom has also told me she doesn't think I should wash my hair this much. She recommended every 2 weeks, but my hair would be so dry by then without water!

So far, my hair has been more moisturized and I can tell it's growing.  I will have to wait for some months to see how much growth I get from it overall.  I also plan on getting twist extensions sometime in August like these: http://public.fotki.com/Delushious/how_tos/twist_extensions_101/

Best wishes to everyone on this challenge!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 14, 2005)

hairlover said:
			
		

> I too must say that daily washing and s-curl have contributed to my growth, not to mention all of the vitamins I take, ( I plan to cut back to Biotin, Msm, silica, alfalfa, and flaxseed oil)


hairlover, 

Is that you in your avatar?  If so, you are pretty with long hair!

I also need to up my vitamin intake.  I'm just taking a multivitamin right now.  I ran out of my NatureMade Super B Complex which I need to get some more.  I'm also thinking about taking Silica and Biotin (Vitaminshoppe brand).


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 4, 2006)

well i've started this and so far sooo good! my hair is unbreakable!


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jul 4, 2006)

The Verdict Is Still Out On This One...I Had To Cut Like 2.5-3 Inches Off So I'll Try Again Next Week After I Wash


----------



## growingbrown (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any results from washing everyday.  I was thinking about it since I am wearing braids but I am afraid of a lot of buildup....


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jul 4, 2006)

growingbrown said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any results from washing everyday. I was thinking about it since I am wearing braids but I am afraid of a lot of buildup....


 
Buildup on braids comes from using lots of braid spray near the scalp.  It is good to use braid spray all over;however, you should not spray the scalp as often as you would the hair itself.  The spray that is spray frequently at the base of the tends to buildup, become hard and white-like and when you take the braids out if you are not aware of how to take the braids out with build-up can cause breakage. Robin, I believe speaks of this on her Crown and Glory website.

In the summer, I washed my braids every couple of days.  Some times I did so daily.  It depends on the person and the needs of the hair.  I didn't experience much slipping and no breakage.  Upon taking out by braids my hair was supple and not dry and had thickened and grown tremendously.  Braids was the style that I chose when I first came on this site in 2004. Currently, I am at about three inches from bra strap.  This is good but I think I could have been much further if it wasn't for some trims that I had.  Though I have a great person trimming my ends, I am currently using the "search and seize" method.  That is taking the time out and just snipping the split ends that I see.  My split are minimum and if they occur they are normally just through the front.  They are minimize with the CW and the ORS Carrot Oil that I have just began using.


----------



## rrolle234 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have had great results with this. At first, since my hair was used to condtioners that contaied cones and proturlem, when I stated using products with out those things I hated it, I stuck with it and then I started to reap the results of daily co washing


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 4, 2006)

I had to speak on cowashing because I was sleeping on this!!!!  I have been cowashing for the last month or two.  I have been doing daily co washes for about a week at a time (I would wear my hair curly one week, then straight for a week, then curly again for a week, etc, etc).  Daily cowashing keeps my hair super moisturized.  I just blowdried and flatironed my hair on Sunday.  My hair was super soft and not so hard to handle.  I want to move over to flat ironing/blowdrying once a month and cowashing and wearing wash and go's will make this achievable.  Don't know what I will do after summer though.  And also I wanted to mention that my hair is growing really fast.  I think I will be shoulder length at this rate in about 2 or 3 months (at least the back anyway).  This is coming from a pixie cut in February.  Co washing and daily washing is THE TRUTH!!!!!!!  Don't sleep on it like I did.


----------



## Candy_C (Jul 4, 2006)

i personally just rinse my hair with water in the shower and moisturize when i get out....

its simple and works!

co-washin gives me too much buildup so this is perfect for me! i shampoo as usual every 5 days...


----------



## carmella25 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi April,
I agree that daily hair washing is the Key to growing long hair.  I have been doing this for the past 3 years and my hair has grown like a weed!

I never use to wash my hair daily like this and my hair would be broken and dry.   Now that my hair is getting longer I know that it is from all the moisture moisture moisture!


----------



## growingbrown (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks czyfaith77.  I think I may try co-washing every couple of days instread of everyday.  I am just trying to get my hair to grow.

Thanks again


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 4, 2006)

When I first joined the site I started washing my hair (with poo) once a week, then I started doing it twice a week (con-wash one day poo wash the other day) now I con-wash daily. My hair absolutely LOVES it!!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jul 5, 2006)

*Co Washing every other day works great for me, my hair thrives from it!  *


----------



## mahogany66 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am so excited about this thread. I will start washing my hair every three days instead of weekly, my only concern is styling afterwards. Do y'all think rollersetting every 3 days would be too much HEAT????


----------



## alexstin (Jul 5, 2006)

mahogany66 said:
			
		

> I am so excited about this thread. I will start washing my hair every three days instead of weekly, my only concern is styling afterwards. Do y'all think rollersetting every 3 days would be too much HEAT????




I started washing my hair every 3 days from week 10-14(post relaxer) and wow the growth I obtained. I am now a firm believer. I didn't use heat I would just put it in a bun or rollerset and allow it to airdry so I can't offer any help as far as that is concerned.

Honestly I don't know if I would be able to keep up with the newgrowth if I did every 3 days all the time so I think I'll stick with doing it from week 10-14 for the most part.


----------



## kit25 (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump...Anyone still doing this?


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I condition wash every other day but I have already grown my hair almost to my 
waist earlier this year and decided I didnt like long hair so I cut it. Now my hair is about an inch above my bra strap but I wear it curly so it looks even shorter. I LOVE IT! but with the conditioning washes I can tell you that it DOES make your hair grow very fast. I've been doing it for about 5 years and can testify to that.  Oh and the thickness it gives you cant be beat!


TeeTee2


----------



## facets (Jan 30, 2007)

*bump* interesting!


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 10, 2007)

I would at least rinse on a daily basis when it was warmer.  I felt it was a bit too much manipulation for my natural hair so I stopped.


----------



## danimani (Feb 10, 2007)

I wish every day and I've gotten about 5 inches in 10 months.

My hair loves it.


----------



## CurleeDST (Feb 10, 2007)

Didn't people also have the same results from washing every 2 or 3 weeks?  I remember the thought back in the day was "leave the hair alone and it will grow" and that meant infrequent washes.  I am by no way a proponent of that but I wonder if the hair is just going to grow regardless unless there is some physical condition preventing it from happening.


----------



## KiniKakes (Feb 10, 2007)

Co-washing a few times a week is okay with my hair as long as i am NOT manipulating/combing/roller setting it each time.  Thus, i can rinse or co-wash it for the moisturizing/scalp cleansing benefits.... but i dry it in one braid or a bun...... no combing or manipulation required.

If I washed every day AND attempted to comb or style it, that would cause more harm than good.

I find it best to rollerset only ONCE per week, and co-wash a few times without manipulating the strands too much.


----------



## kyla (May 29, 2007)

Bump...Anyone still doing this?


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 29, 2007)

I still do this, when I'm not rollersetting, I co-wash on the regular basis, especially when it heats up


----------



## Cichelle (May 29, 2007)

I'm still cowashing just about every day since my big chop. I have experimented and gone longer, but my hair suffers if I go more than two or three days. I detangle with a wide tooth seamless comb when I cowash, but I don't usually use a comb or brush any other time, with a very few exceptions.


----------



## sweetwhispers (May 29, 2007)

I'm planning on doing this starting from today


----------



## sweetwhispers (May 29, 2007)

I'm planning on doing this starting from today


----------



## Crissi (May 29, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Didn't people also have the same results from washing every 2 or 3 weeks? I remember the thought back in the day was "leave the hair alone and it will grow" and that meant infrequent washes. I am by no way a proponent of that but I wonder if the hair is just going to grow regardless unless there is some physical condition preventing it from happening.


 
ITA. I did daily washing for life 2/3 days last week and hated it, prior to that i tried cowashing and i hated that. I wash my hair no more than 1x a week (sometimes i just leave it until whenever i feel like washing it) and my hairis doing better now than with the daily manipulation...even with a low cut...


----------



## RosesBlack (May 29, 2007)

I can't wash every day unless I've just had a relaxer.  My NG doesn't like it at all.  But I do like to CO wash 2x a week or so if it's really hot out and I'm sweating a lot.


----------



## Lady Esquire (May 29, 2007)

i was natural for one year.  when i big chopped a little over 2 years ago, i was washing every other day in the summer and twice weekly in the colder seasons.  now that i am a relaxed-head, i pretty much follow the same regimen.  the summer dries out my strands. i do beleive water and a clean scalp allows the growth to thrive.


----------



## meaganita (May 29, 2007)

My hair is too high maintenance to be washing every day! Even if it was the secret to long hair, I probably still couldn't do it.


----------



## mermaid (May 29, 2007)

kyla said:
			
		

> Bump...Anyone still doing this?


Of course. Been doing it long before hair boards, not a fad or trend-of-the-month for me, lol!!


----------



## gloomgeisha (May 29, 2007)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> I am by no way a proponent of that but I wonder if the hair is just going to grow regardless unless there is some physical condition preventing it from happening.



I tend to think this myself. There was a time when I wore my hair out constantly and was co-washing every other day. While my hair did grow, I didn't see the shoot off in RETENTION until I went into protective styles, which has me washing my hair once a month or so. (I don't wash my twists, that would lead to FRIZZ CITY) 

I think it really depends on your hair and your routine. If you use light products you might be able to get away with more infrequent washing. Or if your hair is on the fine side (which makes it easier to acquire build up I'd think) than perhaps washing more often would be beneficial.


----------



## tnorenberg (May 29, 2007)

I just started a thread a few days ago talking about this. It works for me and I notice the difference in growth when I've stopped doing it or became lazy in the past.


----------



## rdm (May 29, 2007)

I have a friend with hair between BSL and her waist.  She gets her hair braided every 6 weeks.  Guess how often she washes her hair?  When she takes the braids down.  She doesn't deep condition, trim, co-wash, moisturize/seal...none of that.  Just take the braids down, wash/conditon and rebraid.  Works for her...wouldn't work for me.


----------



## kyla (May 29, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all the replies!

Kyla


----------



## meaganita (May 31, 2007)

rdm said:
			
		

> I have a friend with hair between BSL and her waist. She gets her hair braided every 6 weeks. Guess how often she washes her hair? When she takes the braids down. She doesn't deep condition, trim, co-wash, moisturize/seal...none of that. Just take the braids down, wash/conditon and rebraid. Works for her...wouldn't work for me.


You basically just described me! ...Except I do deep condition, moisturize/seal, and trim.


----------



## sugaplum (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had great results with this so far.


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 19, 2007)

I think it all depends on one's hair, the current needs of your hair and condition.

For me, washing every 5-6 days suffice


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 27, 2007)

When I first started daily washing/co washing my hair took off in growth and health then I got sidetracked by braids and flatironing which led to my first (and hopefully last) setback  ....I went back to the tried and true and my hair in terms of growth and health is taking off again. I've learned my lesson *stick with what works*  

Daily washing (for me) is the TRUTH!!!


----------



## bee (Oct 28, 2007)

I just had to bump this thread to see if you ladies are still achieving great results with daily washes/conditioner washes.


----------



## sugaplum (Feb 13, 2008)

bee said:


> I just had to bump this thread to see if you ladies are still achieving great results with daily washes/conditioner washes.



Yes I still am.  I use the conditioner with no cones (like White Rain).  I'm natural and my hair has never thrived better.  I also do deep conditionings every 3 days with either Queen Helene cholesterol or Suave Coconut Conditioner w/honey and EVOO.


----------



## coconow2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

AZJeepgurl said:


> Daily washing is probably fine unless you have hard water as I do. Then it's definitely a no-no.
> 
> Glad you're experiencing great progress! Hope it continues!
> 
> AZ


 
I am with you on the hard water.  I had a soft water loop installed and noticed a difference right away.  I was my hair just about everyday and have really noticed a difference.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Feb 13, 2008)

coconow2007 said:


> I am with you on the hard water. I had a soft water loop installed and noticed a difference right away. I was my hair just about everyday and have really noticed a difference.


 

How can I test if I have hard water or not? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## _belle (Feb 13, 2008)

*definitely NOT gonna read all 33 pages, but I think it might contribute greatly because 
1) scalp is clean
2) everytime you wash your hair, you are massaging your scalp. . . we already know that is great for your hair*


----------



## lilamae (Feb 13, 2008)

Frequent washing has been a major contributor to my hair growth.

 It just makes since that everything that grows requires water. I dont think hair is an exception. From grass, to flowers, fruit to trees, hec even bacteria needs a moist and warm environment to survive and grow. 

Water on your scalp creates an environment condusive to maximum growth. I'd venture to say that this is a fact.


----------



## redd (Feb 13, 2008)

*I am texlaxed and I co-wash daily and wash with shampoo at least once per week. I detangle my hair before I rinse the conditioner out, towel blot my hair, add Aphogee pro-Vitamin Leave-in (I love this stuff it makes my curls pop), seal my ends with EVOO and I'm out. I do believe that daily co-washes make the hair grow faster. For Example, alot of ladies have been receiving good growth using MN. MN is an anti-fungal cream used to kill bacteria which results in a cleaner scalp ...well co-washing and frequent shampooing also cleans the scalp.*


----------



## hopeful (Feb 13, 2008)

lilamae said:


> Frequent washing has been a major contributor to my hair growth.
> 
> *It just makes since that everything that grows requires water.* I dont think hair is an exception. From grass, to flowers, fruit to trees, hec even bacteria needs a moist and warm environment to survive and grow.
> 
> Water on your scalp creates an environment condusive to maximum growth. I'd venture to say that this is a fact.


 
Well said.


----------



## Evalina1 (Feb 14, 2008)

question - Have anybody used Soft -N-Beautiful Extend - A - Perm Products. I like this when I need a perm but I think this can be used all the time!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Feb 14, 2008)

hopeful said:


> Well said.


 
ITA!


----------



## Songbirdb (Feb 14, 2008)

I wash or co wash daily and my hair does thrive from this, but the only downside I've found is that I have hard water and I think its causing split ends. I don't want to do the distilled water rinse afterwards though. So I'm wondering if I should just slow it down. I did find that daily washes do help me stretch and retain moisture tho. And it helps me keep my hands outta my head because I do a protective style immediately.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 14, 2008)

These wonderful posts have inspired me to become a daily washer!! I used a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on my TWA this morning and then did an oil rinse with Wonder 8 oil.  It was very nice, I've had this conditioner for a while but it was the first time I used it as a co-wash. It made my hair feel really nice!

Thanks so much for this thread. I will post my progress here.​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 14, 2008)

rdm said:


> I have a friend with hair between BSL and her waist. She gets her hair braided every 6 weeks. Guess how often she washes her hair? When she takes the braids down. She doesn't deep condition, trim, co-wash, moisturize/seal...none of that. Just take the braids down, wash/conditon and rebraid. Works for her...wouldn't work for me.


My scalp would itch so badly that I would have to have my hands tied to avoid digging a whole in my head!! LOL


----------



## sugaplum (Jul 7, 2008)

BUMP this thread is so informative.  What else are you ladies using for conditioner washes?  I use Aveda Dry Remedy conditioner at it is the best.


----------

